# Iron Heroes - Dark Harbor



## Dalamar (Nov 28, 2005)

It is a normal spring morning in Malador. A slight breeze brings in the scent of the sea and the normal sounds of a coastal city can be heard all around.

*Damien MonTarr*
There is a strong knock on the door, and without waiting for an answer, two men enter. Their red attair clearly identifies them as members of the town guard, though the younger of the two looks like a recent recruit, judging from his behavior.
"Are you sage Damien MonTarr?" the older of the two inquiries. "Your presence is requested at the Excise House." His tone clearly implies that, regardless of formalities used in the guard's speech, somebody wants to see you and won't be taking "no" for an answer. 

*Gregghor Bearbait*
Your first day on the actual city proper, and already it feels somehow constraining. Maybe it's the narrow streets filled with people combined with your impressive figure, or perhaps the fact that there doesn't seem to be anything non-artificial. At least you can easily make your way through even the thicker parts of streets as people give way to you.
Except when suddenly there's a stern looking woman in armor looking straight at you and not giving way. "I'd like to see your license for carrying a weapon, sir," she says. Behind her are two people dressed similarly, though they don't have as much confidence the one that spoke to you.

*Ghuntomas of Thorn*
The streets of Malador are rather full right now, it seems. People are going around handling different matters. A group of five guards led by a competent-looking woman appears on the street and start moving among the people. At times, they stop some people, but after a brief exchange of words, said people are let back to mind their own business.
You notice a nomad-looking giant of a man on the same street, and it seems that the guards noticed him too. They start heading in his direction, though half-way there two of the guards leave the others and head in your direction. In fact, they're clearly headed straight to you.
"Umm, do you have a weapons license?" one of the two says when they get to you.


Other characters will have to wait a bit for their introduction. It'll take some posting to get the whole group together.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 29, 2005)

Ghuntomas stops and looks down at his weapons then back up at the guards. "I do not.  Could 'ya tell me where I can get one?" he replies.  Though he has just arrived in Malador he has heard of these licenses and that the city uses them as an excuse to force people to join their militia.  Perhaps he should offer to join as he has heard that the required duties are rather lax.


----------



## Einan (Nov 29, 2005)

Gregghor looks down upon the small woman, standing in his way and waves his hand dismissively, "Move aside, woman.  I need no paper to carry this (pats his maul); my hands work just fine."  Without waiting for an answer he begins to move past her.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 29, 2005)

Momentarily startled at the sudden intrusion into his small single room apartment Damien, dressed only in a pair of breaches, quickly rises from the small table to face the two guardsmen. Taking a deep breath to regain his composure the young man smiles reassuringly to the pair standing in the doorway. Damien half turns and reaches out with his right hand to take the tunic draped over the back of the chair in which he'd been sitting. With his back to the guards, the young man watches the distorted view of his left hand through the small knot in the fabric of reality that he holds cupped gently in his palm. The visual distortion begins to straighten itself out as Damien releases the ephemeral mana he'd instinctively gathered into his hand when the door opened suddenly. Once he can see his left palm clearly once more the arcanist breathes a sigh of relief, picks up the tunic and pulls it down over his head. _"I am. You'll have to pardon my disheveled appearance; I wasn't expecting a summons this morning."_

Damien then sits down in the chair and begins pulling on his boots. Looking up at the senior guardsman, Damien frowns gently and continues: _"I'm sorry you fine gentlemen have been bothered with such a trivial matter as this; I'm hardly deserving of such a distinguished escort."_ Getting up, the young man retrieves his leather jerkin from the squat bed and pulls it on, to be followed shortly by his burgundy cloak. Smiling cordially once more, Damien takes the two steps to the door, holds out his right hand to the senior guard and politely inquires: _"Might I know your names good sirs?"_ (Diplomacy +5) If the man takes his hand Damien will nod and offer his hand to the younger guardsmen in turn. _"I'm Damien. Pleased to meet you both."_

Turning back to his desk, Damien quickly collects his pens, inks and papers into his scroll case which he in turn tucks into his sea bag. Slinging the bag over his shoulder Damien turns and motions to the door behind the pair of guardsmen. Waiting for the two men to exit, the cloaked young man follows the pair out, pulls the door closed behind him, turns and locks it before following the guardsmen up the five short steps to the gravel and mud covered street. _"So, do either of you gentlemen have an idea what's happening at the Excise House that would necessitate two of the city's finest to have to come retrieve a simple clerk? If they're running short on staff today they could have just sent a errand-boy for me."_ (Gather Information +5)


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2005)

*Ghuntomas of Thorn*
"Uh, could you then come, that is, to talk with Belia over th-"
The guard hasn't time to finish his sentence when he notices that large man you noted earlier being pointed at with spears. Both of them dash through the crowd towards them.

*Gregghor Bearbait*
As you start moving past the woman, you suddenly find yourself with two spears pointed at you. "You didn't get permission to leave," one of the two spear-wielders says, though his eyes don't show quite the confidence that his words do. Having to crane one's nect to look somebody in the face tends to do that.
"So you don't have a license," the woman says, apparently unfazed by your reaction. "Are you a newcomer in Malador?"
Two other people with spears are coming your way from the other side of the street and will reach you in a moment.

*Damien MonTarr*
Throughout your initial chatting, neither of the two guards says anything, though the younger one clearly gets more relaxed.
As you present your hand for shaking, the younger one starts smiling. "Hi, my name's Da- Oof!" he is cut short by the senior' elbow hitting his side, accompanied with a short "We're on duty".
Nothing else happens as you start your way towards the Excise House.

*Grendel*
Thanks to a tip from [insert family member or friend in militia], you got in on something that one of the Excise House clerks, Tremance, is planning. Right now you're waiting in his office for him to arrive with some other people he's going to use as his pawns.
Just as you are musing this, a man walks into the room. By glance, he looks almost the opposite of you, physically speaking.

*Damien MonTarr*
When you ask about the reason for your summons, the younger of the two guards pipes up.
"Mr. Tremance didn't say anything, but I think it has to do with the abundance of unmatching manif- Ouch!"
Again he is cut off mid-sentence, this time because the older guard hits his leg with the butt of his spear. An apologetic smile shows on the younger one's face, directed both to you and his senior.
Tremance... You know he's a rather new addition to the clerks in the Excise House. From what you've heard, he's somebody with smarts and keen perception, and he advanced quickly from basic official that works in the main hall of the Excise Office to upstairs, both figuratively and literally.
What the guard was talking about was probably how the manifests sometimes don't exactly match up to the goods. Most of the time the errors were due to mislabeling, and the actual worth of the treasure hasn't been in error. It's a humane error, unavoidable when there are numerous expeditions returning from the Towers daily.

As you consider this, you notice that the three of you have arrived at the Excise House. You are lead straight through the main hall and up the stairs that lead to the offices upstairs where the paperwork and revenue is collated and collected. This is also where the errors on manifests get rectified. The officials working here get paid better to ensure their loyalty, as this is the place where stealing would be the easiest. You never personally got to work here, as that would have required a permanent job at the Excise House.
The guards lead you to a door that leads to one of the offices. "You can wait here untill Tremance arrives," the older of them says, and they then leave.
Entering the room, you see that that isn't empty. There is already someone here, someone who doesn't look the least to be a clerk.

_Yay! Two characters in one place already! _


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

Grendel smiles, baring his teeth, his left front incisor on the top missing.  "I don't suppose you have any idea what this is all about, do you?"  He stretches and yawns.


----------



## Einan (Nov 30, 2005)

Gregghor smiles.  It's a singularly frightening smile considering he's missing teeth and the frivolity doesn't quite reach his eyes.

"If you don't remove those spears I will feed them to you."  

Gregghor keeps his eyes on the two spearmen, but responds to the woman, "I am new to this place, yes.  Will there be blood between us, woman?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 30, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "You can wait here until Tremance arrives," the older of them says, and they then leave.



 Damien claps the younger of the two on the back cordially as he turns to leave. _"Nice meeting you. Talk to you later."_

The young scribe looks around the second floor hallway briefly. Damien had been up here often enough when dropping off records or to confer with one of the senior clerks but had never had the luxury of time to really enjoy it. He himself could probably have had a position like Tremance's by now if he'd dedicated himself uniquely to his work here; he was certainly qualified and competent enough. He could have had this very office perhaps, a larger salary, even a bigger apartment... Damien sighed. He wasn't meant to be a simple clerk aspiring to a senior's position. Dwelling on what might have been was a waste of time. Walking into Tremance's office, Damien glances around and sees the burly seaman sitting casually in a chair next to the door.







			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Grendel smiles, baring his teeth, his left front incisor on the top missing.  "I don't suppose you have any idea what this is all about, do you?"  He stretches and yawns.



 Recognizing the man as a haborside native by his accent, Damien tries to relax as he casually flips one side of his cloak over his shoulder and sits down next to the man while chuckling good naturedly. Adopting the same accent himself, Damien switches briefly to _sea speech_ to swear lightly before continuing in common: _"Heh. I wish. I was barely awake at my kip a few minutes ago when the city's finest almost broke my door down to drag me down here."_ Damien places his mariner's bag on the floor between them, yawns and rubs the sleep from his eyes. Offering the seaman his right hand the young man continues: _"Name's Damien."_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

Grendel raises an eyebrow briefly at Damien's adapting of the Harborside accent — _he's a local or that's a damn good fake._  He takes the hand and shakes it firmly.  "Grendel.  You a sailor?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 30, 2005)

Damien leans back comfortably in his chair _"I earned my sea legs working alongside my father and brothers in the boatyards when I was young. Two of my older brothers are harbor pilots. Shame I don't get out onto the water as much as I'd like nowadays. How about you? Are you a crewman or an officer?"_


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ghuntomas follows the two guards, not really sure what to do next. He knew that a license was necessary but so far these had been the only two that had asked about it.  As a reliable fellow, he wanted to get this out of the way as soon as possible.  Keeping up easily, he heads into the crowd.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

"An officer?"  Grendel laughs.  "No, not even close.  I was a fisherman, and, although the captain of the boat might have been considered an officer, things were far more...egalitarian.  Now, I mostly do some grunt work here and there — guard this, keep anyone from entering that.  I don't really like fighting, but I'm more than happy to take a beating."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 30, 2005)

Damien raises an eyebrow at Grendel's matter-of-fact declaration of being a masochist but decides not to comment on it. _"A peterman huh? Well, nothing wrong with that. Did you work on one of the bigger sloops or a drag-boat?"_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

"Drag boat.  Pulled up whatever we could find.  Mostly, we got fish.  Got a lot of junk, too, but that's trolling for you.  So, if you don't get out like you'd like to now, what do you do?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 30, 2005)

_"Mostly I work as a jerquer here at the Excise House, tallying what's dredged up at the Drowning Towers. I also do some book-work up the hill for the upper crust sometimes."_ Damien pauses for a moment and then asks: _"So what brought you ashore to do strong-arm work in the first place?"_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

Grendel pauses, staring off into space, until picking up the conversation.  "I don't remember.  I was in some bare knuckles fights in and around the docks while I fished, and then, one morning after a fight, I woke up missing a tooth and had a job as a guard."  He grins again.  "I'm pretty sure that I lost that fight, though.  It's stuck with me for a good while now."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 30, 2005)

Damien listens solemly to the mariner's story, sensing that there's more to the tale than the man is willing to say. When Grendel smiles again, Damien lightens up as well and chuckles softly. _"Must have been a hell of a punch; knocked you clean into a new job." Damien says grinning._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

"Win some, you lose some.  I'm still curious about what happened to the other guy.  I can't even remember who I was fighting."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 30, 2005)

_"Maybe after getting in a tussle with you he decided he should pursue a new line of work too._ Damien slowly lets the grin fade from his face and asks: _"So what brings you to Assistant excise master Tremance's office this morning?_


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 30, 2005)

*Gregghor and Ghuntomas*
The two guards nervously step back from the nomad, but keep their spears up. The other two also get there and raise their spears. The female, however, still seems to not really care.
"My name is Belia, not 'woman'," she says, staring the barbarian in the eyes.
This is when Ghuntomas reaches the group. Many bystanders have also gathered to see what the ruckus is all about, though they are keeping their distance.
"And there'll be no ill will between us if you could stop threatening my subordinates and actually listen. I've got a proposition for you," she tells Gregghor. "And you," she adds as one of the two that talked to Ghuntomas nods in his direction. "If you'll follow me, and I'll arrange you some work that should get you your licenses rather easily."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 30, 2005)

"Sure." replies Ghuntomas, it looks like has found someone willing to help.  He had best not get arrested for this, perhaps this is how they draft adventurers into the militia.  If it were then he would not mind much as he has heard its a pretty lax job.


----------



## Einan (Dec 1, 2005)

Gregghor smiles again.  This time the smile is genuine amusement.  "Very well, I will not harm your men.  I will listen to your 'proposition'.  Lead me onwards."  He makes a show of crossing his arms across his chest and nods to Belia.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 1, 2005)

"I heard there was some work.  Simple, really.  Did you pick this up based on your work here?"


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 1, 2005)

_"Yeah, that's how Tremance knows of me. Don't know why he felt the need to send two guardsmen to fetch me at my kip though."_ Damien grows quiet as his mind begins working through the situation.

_Tremance is fairly new to the 2nd floor, but now there's something wrong; his manifests aren't adding up. He has to fix the problem but doesn't want to let on that he screwed up. So he recruits a clerk from out of the main staff and some muscle from outside the militia but why? Hmm... Sounds like someone might have pulled a fast one on him; snuck some cargo past him and now he's panicking. Maybe he wants Grendel here to rough the mark up and me to make sure that what's missing is accounted for. If that's the case he'd want it done quickly and quietly to save face with Councilor Delorri upstairs; why else bring in outsiders? This could prove interesting._ Damien smiles lightly.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 1, 2005)

Grendel laughs.  "I take it you're not hitting the pubs together after work, then?  Should be interesting to see where this is going."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 1, 2005)

Damien chuckles lightly in response to Grendel's quip; _"It should at that. No, I'm afraid Tremance is too busy these days to take a pint with the likes of me."_ Seeming to grow impatient or simply curious, Damien turns to look out the door for any sign of Tremance or some other staff member he recognizes. _If Tremance isn't in the building yet I might have a few minutes to go ask around downstairs about his problem with the manifests._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 1, 2005)

Grendel stands.  "Taking his time, isn't he?"  He pokes around the office, taking a closer look at the furnishings, but not actually disturbing or touching anything.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 1, 2005)

_"I think I'll take a look around for him; let him know that we're here. I'll be back in a moment."_ Damien rises, turns and walks out the door leaving Grendel alone in the office.

Out in the hallway Damien looks around to make certain that Tremance isn't in sight then walks down the large staircase to the ground floor. Again Damien pauses on the stairs to takes a look around the large room to try spotting Tremance. Assuming he doesn't see him, Damion will make his way behind the clerks' desk to cordially greet those staff members he knows and converse with them briefly. He keeps the tone of the conversation light but does casually slip in a few pointed questions to his friends such as: _"I'm suppose to meet with Tremance this morning, do you know where he is?"_ and _"I heard there's some problem with some of the manifests, you heard anything about that?"_

Damien will stay on the ground floor making small-talk with the staff for a few minutes or until he spots Tremance, in which case he'll head over to him. If he doesn't see Tremance he'll eventually head back to the upstairs office to wait with Grendel again.

Gather Information +5, Diplomacy +5


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 1, 2005)

"Sounds fine.  I'll be here," says Grendel, although he's somewhat lost in his own thoughts.  _Damien seems like a right enough fellow, but this Tremance — what am I getting myself into?_  He continues to poke around the office.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2005)

*Grendel and Damien*
The room is what you'd expect of an office room. There is a shelf with records on one wall, a small window in the back. The room, small as it is, is dominated by a sturdy desk with different writing utensils on it and a somewhat comfortable-looking chair behind it. Behind it in a corner is a sturdy chest with a lock on it (Damien knows this to be where goods are stored during manifest-collating, and it is emptied regularly). 
In addition, there is a hook on the wall to hang one's cloak or robe, and some simple stools.

*Gregghor and Ghuntomas*
Belia waves her hand and the other guards lower their spears, and the crowd also starts dissipating as it seems that a fight isn't upcoming afterall. She starts walking and indicates the two of you should walk beside her.
"I'm just doing a favor for a friend of a friend. Said he needed some new arrivals for something, and to tell he could then handle the weapons licences through a contact of his in exchange for some simple work," she explains as you start walking. 

You are lead through the city and to the Excise House (refer to description on OoC thread). As you first enter the building you come to a large hall, but Belia leads you straight to a staircase that leads to the second floor.

*Damien*
Catching up with some of your friends, you don't find out too much. Tremance was in a while back but left to run some errants, but he should be back soon if he had a meeting set up. 
There was a case of one of the new clerks intentionally rigging manifests for his own benefit, but thanks to how the system is set up, the person got caught immediately and is currently waiting for a judge to handle his case. Other than that, there has just been the normal mistakes caused by inattention.
While you are chatting the time away, you notice that a group of guards comes in with what looks to be two outsiders, one of them very sturdily built. They rise the stairs you come down just a moment ago, though juding from the fact that there were outsiders, they aren't there to empty one of the chests.

*Gregghor and Ghuntomas*
You are lead up the short flight of stairs and then to a door.
"This is his office. He said that in case he isn't in, he'll be coming soon."
With a satisfied grim, she and the other guards with her leave. "And this is where it stops being any of my concern," she says over her shoulder as she goes.


_And now all the PCs are in the same building. Another update hopefully later today or tomorrow._


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 2, 2005)

_By the Mariner's keel..._ Damien stops in mid conversation with one of the excise clerks to see another larger contingent of guardsmen escorting a tall, barrel-chested and badly scarred man wearing little more than a bear shirt and a large sledge-hammer at his back. _A steppes barbarian... in a bear-sark... here?_ Damien turns to watch the odd group walk through the room towards the second story staircase as the rest of the clerks fall silent. It is only then that he notices the other man with the disheveled appearance dressed in leathers and carrying a sword and round shield at his back. _Two out-of-towers, both armed to the teeth and being escorted up to the second floor..._ Damien watches as the group disapears upstairs.

The room is soon abuzz with conjecture but once again falls silent as the guards reappear at the top of the stairs, being led by their female guard-captain but without the two barbarians in tow. Damien again turns to watch the delegation of guards leave the Excise House quickly and without so much as a glance back. _Seems they're only to happy to leave their charges behind too. It appears that Tremance's problem is more dangerous than I first thought if he's felt the need to hire a pair of barbarian mercenaries from out of town. He's got the makings of a war-party sitting in his office now. Amazing that they're being left alone up there._ Damien looks towards the large double doors leading out and back to the second floor stairs. _Do I want to get mixed up with that ragtag bunch and Tremance's problem? Hmm... Best go and see what those two are about before Tremance gets back._


----------



## Einan (Dec 2, 2005)

Gregghor looks around the office, disinterested.  After a moment of waiting, he sits down cross legged on the ground and draws from his pouch a pair of small stones and begins to toss them around, catching them before they hit the ground.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 2, 2005)

Grendel turns when the others enter the room, mouth agape.  _Tremance's job just got a lot more interesting — I wonder if I'll remember it after all is done._  He absentmindedly brings his hand across his jaw, remembering waking up with it broken and then working for Krum.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 2, 2005)

Damien makes his way back up the stairs pausing for a moment outside the door to Tremance's office. After taking a deep breath he crosses the last few steps and enters the room. Looking around he sees the burly man with the bear-sark sitting on the floor casually tossing and catching a pair of stones. Damien looks up and sees the other barbarian, the tall one in leathers, regarding Grendel who seems lost in thought while rubbing his jaw. _Well isn't this cozy. What did Tremance tell the guards; to just bring random armed men back to his office? Hmm... Sailors I know how to talk to, but barbarians? They're a little out of my experience._ Damien clears his throat and looks to Grendel and smiles. _"So, ah, who are your friends Grendel?"_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 3, 2005)

Grendel regains his composure.  "Good question.  Who are you two?"


----------



## Einan (Dec 3, 2005)

"I am myself.  I am called Gregghor Bearbait," says the large scarred man. "What are you called?"


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 3, 2005)

Damion manages to stifle a smile at the seated barbarian's question. _You'd think he'd remember that I addressed Grendel by name just a moment ago. Poor guy doesn't appear to be much sharper than that hammer he's carrying._ Gesturing to the sailor, Damien says: _"This is Grendel, and I'm Damion."_ Damion then looks to the tall disheveled man in leathers, hoping he'll take the cue to introduce himself.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 3, 2005)

Thankfully, Damien answers the barbarian's question before Grendel can.  The ex-fisherman smiles politely and waits for other man to introduce himself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 3, 2005)

"Pleased to meet you. I am Ghuntomas of Thorn." he says shaking the mans hand.

_[occ: I'll be out of town till Sunday. I'll try to pop in when I can, but might not be back on till Monday.  Please NPC  Ghuntomas if necessary.]_


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 3, 2005)

Damien gladly takes Ghuntomas's proffered hand and smiles cordially. Recognizing a difference in demeanor and accent between the two new arrivals, Damien hazards a guess: _"You and Gregghor aren't from the same area are you; you're accents are different. Both new to town though aren't you?"_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 4, 2005)

As the group is getting to know each other, the door to the office opens again. This time it seems that the man orchestrating the gathering of the group is finally here.
Dressed in clothes similar to those worn by the clerks downstairs, but made from more expensive-looking materials, and with an air of assumed superiority, Tremance leaves everybody with a feeling similar to having a bad after-taste linger in one's mouth. 
"Tsch... I was hoping for a few more of you lot," he says, most likely not actually meaning for it to be heard. He then smiles, a smile reminding you of a street vendor. "I am glad to see such able-looking individuals. You're all probably already wondering what a clerk like me needs a... diverse group like yourselves for." As he speaks with a sweet voice, he moves to sit in the chair behind the desk, avoiding physical contact with everybody.
"The matter is simple: I suspect that one Covis, a boat owner, is doing something illegal. What that might be, I don't know, but I know that the records for expeditions lead by him contain errors almost as often as those lead by the other major boat owners combined."
At this point, he pauses for a moment for dramatic effect and to let what he said sink in.
"What I need, are people who aren't in Covis's scheme, and that's where you come in. Newcomers are people who can't be in on the plan yet, so that's why you," it seems almost as the word "you" tastes bad in his mouth as he indicates Ghuntomas and Gregghor, "are here. However, I also needed other people. Grendel is here because he knows the city and the Harborside, while Damien is here as an expert," a sneer, questioning Damien's expertise, "on Towers-originating items and other such things."
At this point, Tremance reclines a bit in his chair. "If you happen to be able to uncover Covis's plan, I'll pass word to my superiors -and thus indirectly to the Council. I'm sure we'll receive a reward, and a good impression in the Council can't hurt us."

*Ghuntomas*
You are not sure why, but it seems that Tremance is deliberately keeping one hand under the desk all of the time he talks.


----------



## Einan (Dec 4, 2005)

"And you will make this license problem go away?  Good.  I will need payment as well.  I search for a thing called the Ebon Way.  I need it.  You will help me."  Gregghor states this as fact, rather than as a request.  He looks Tremance over intently, but does not seem to think much of the offensive man.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 4, 2005)

Grendel raises an eyebrow at the last bit, but he's not quite smart enough to figure out all the angles.  Too many shots to the head.  He says nothing about Gregghor's implicit challenge to Tremance, letting the two men hash it out themselves, but does ask, once they're through, "Well, that's all great, but where should we start?  I mean, do you have any good leads for us to check things out or are we in charge of the planning and operating of this little venture?"


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 4, 2005)

Damien watches the senior clerk enter the room and snake his way past everyone to his chair behind the desk. He raises an eyebrow when Tremance launches directly into the details of his problem without either acknowledging Damien's presence, asking the barbarians' names or even bothering to introduce himself. Damien listens to the man's plan while trying to stifle a laugh. _How such an incompetent dullard was ever promoted to a senior's position is beyond me. He expects a group of barbarians to be able to uncover a subtle embezzling scheme that he himself can't crack? And he expects this to be done all in exchange for a simple license that expires after a week and a vague promise of reward and gratitude?_ Damien raises an eyebrow at the snide remark directed at him but lets it pass without comment. Why the contempt Tremance? Do you want to make an enemy of me? _That would be unwise, but I've given up expecting any kind of wisdom from you._

Damien stops smiling as he starts to turn the matter at hand over in his mind. _What he's more likely to get is this Covis fellow roughed up and scared by these fellows. Perhaps that's what he's hoping will happen; there are worse tactics for getting a confession out of someone I suppose. Though if Covis has been making money off of this scheme chances are that he can hire a group of thugs of his own just as easily as Tremance can. His men are probably more loyal too, especially if he's willing to offer more than a mere promise of reward and gratitude._

Damien listens idly to Gregghor's response until the mention of the _Ebon Way_; words that pique his curiosity. _Where have I heard that before?_ (All Knowledges +9) While he ponders those words, he listens to Grendel's inquiry. _Good question. I'm curious to see if Tremance actually has managed to devise any kind of plan on his own. Still, we shouldn't get bogged down in details until we've first settled on whether we're actually going to accept this ill conceived job._

_"Those are good questions Grendel, though we should perhaps settle the matter of compensation before we get into the details of how to proceed. After all, as useful as a weapons license is, it typically expires after only a week and only cost two gold coins per person. That hardly seems like an adequate payment for such an undertaking. The promise of reward and gratitude from the council can only be more significant. But I think we're getting a little ahead of ourselves."_ Damien pauses to look at the other men in the room and then holds out a hand to indicate the man hoping to be their employer. _"Perhaps I should introduce you gentleman to our gracious host and potential employer; this is mister Tremance, Assistant Senior Clerk of the Excise House. Now then, mister Tremance, you mentioned a reward. I assume you wouldn't suppose to speak for the Council so are we to assume that you've already spoken with Councilor Chyra Delorri about Covis and this investigation? Might I inquire what reward she promised?"_

OOC: Dalamar, can Damien recall anything about the Ebon Way that Gregghor mentioned?


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 5, 2005)

At the question of his background, Ghuntomas is about to answer before their potential employer opens the door.  A topic for later discussion, he turns his attention to Tremance as he lays out the issue that he wants this rag tag group to complete for him.  It is an interesting group to say the least, though their employer is by far the more suspiscious.  With his hand beneath the table and the snide caustic tone of his, the man obviously thinks little of them.  Of course being from Borat it seems like many in Malador think much of his people.

Ghuntomas decides to remain quiet for the moment, giving the man time to answer the questions of those around him.  For his own part, Ghuntomas would like the opportunity to scope out the situation before agreeing to take the job. Perhaps that level of investigation could be done while being paid though.  He keeps a close eye on Tremance as he answers trying to determine the man's sincerity and watching his strange actions as well.

_(sense motive +7, knowledge (local) +8 for knowledge of Covis)_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2005)

Tremance rolls his eyes as he starts answering Gregghor. "I can arrange you a license for a full two, maybe three weeks. That's worth what most Maladorians earn in a week for likely a couple of days' work at most, and you want additional payment? 
But since Covis's business is to arrange expeditions to the Towers, the best way to find out about his scheme is to go on one yourself. That means that, if you happen to be at all competent, you should be able to bring back at least some artifacts to be compensated for."
"Spoken to the Councilor?" Tremance seems rather amused. "About what? That my records have some minor mistakes? Do you take me for a personal friend of hers?
Listen, boy, if I could present this to the Council, I wouldn't need the whole lot of you at all. But as it stands, I need somebody to find out what Covis does to garner so many mistakes, and I doubt he'd do anything if I or somebody strongly associated with the Excise House went on one of his expeditions."

*Ghuntomas*
As far as you can tell from the short time observing him, Tremance is sincere, if nonrespecting, in his words.
There's also something that you recall hearing about the Excise Clerks and their desks, but the exact knowledge manages to escape you.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 5, 2005)

Damien pauses for a moment after Tremance finishes his explanation and seems to consider the arogant bureaucrat's response before seeming to decide to take the lead in these negotiations. Answering calmly but deliberately Damien says: _"I can understand your reluctance to speak with the councillor about the mistakes in your records being that you are fairly new to your current position Sir. I'm afraid however that I don't see why I or any of these gentlemen should undertake this endeavour on your behalf.

You offer to supply us with weapons licenses for a period of three weeks in exchange for only a few days worth of work, but surely you realize that any of these able bodied men could acquire a *month-long* license for free in exchange for only a single day of effort spent training with the militia.

You also suggest that we may acquire some artifacts that may offer us some sort of additional compensation if we were willing to risk our lives in an expedition into the drowning towers. You perceive of course that any able bodied man or woman can sign up to undertake such an expedition with exactly the same risks and rewards; so that is not any sort of compensation at all.

In fact, aside from a vague reference of a reward and the gratitude of individuals that you haven't spoken to I see no reason why we'd undertake this mission on your behalf at all. To put it another way, we could in fact sign up with the militia to gain these coveted licenses you offer us, undertake an expedition to the drowning towers as you suggest on our own account, uncover Covis' scheme if it should in fact exist and then report back to the council ourselves to gain this supposed reward and gratitude.

You perceive that all this could be done by us without you as a patron. So I ask again Sir, why should we agree to do this service for *you*?"_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 6, 2005)

Grendel remains quiet, as Damien had covered just about every objection he could think of and then some.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2005)

Tremance glares at Damien. He's most likely regretting calling the scribe to this meeting, letting out Covis's name early on, or both. When he speaks, his voice is cold as ice.
"All right. In addition to the licenses, I'll pay everyone five silver right now. _If_ you find out what Covis is doing, I'll add in another three silver for each day you've spent on the investigation. However, on such a generous pay, I'm expecting daily reports on your doings."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 7, 2005)

Grendel smiles and asks (as innocently as he can manage, although he's having a hard time not laughing at Tremance's fit of pique), "Written reports or oral reports?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ghuntomas is about to accept, but decides he would be better served letting Damien have his last word just in case he manages to squeeze more money out of the bureaucrat. He cringes as Grendel asks about reports, knowing that he is pushing Tremance's buttons.


----------



## Einan (Dec 7, 2005)

Gregghor, sensing he is out of his element in these strange negiotiations, stands quietly and begins to crack his knuckles.  Pop.  Pop.  Pop.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 7, 2005)

Damien smiles almost imperceptibly at Grendel's quip but resumes a serious and respectful tone of voice before continuing. _"Although your offer of a five silver retainer is, I'm sure, welcome to these gentleman and myself I'm afraid that the three silver a day salary cannot be dependant on the uncovering of Covis' scheme. After all, there may simply be no scheme to uncover which, I'm sure you'll agree, would be no fault of our own. I'll agree with you however that three silver is a reasonable salary considering the obvious skills and talents of these fine men you've assembled. After all, the average salary for the clerks of the Excise House is also three silver per day."_ Motioning to the towering bear-sark clad barbarian Damien continues: _"For instance, I don't believe anyone could say that Mister, uh, Bearbait's... talents aren't at least equal to those of an Excise House clerk. Wouldn't you agree Mister Tremance?"_

Damien waits a few moments to let the clerk size up the barbarian for himself. _"Also, with no offense to the fine gentleman and women downstairs, there is a certain amount of risk to this endeavour that you propose that their jobs do not demand. If you're correct about Covis, it seems likely that he's made a fair amount of coin with his scheme. He may very well have used that coin to hire mercenaries as you yourself are now proposing to do. Chances are that mister Covis, if he or his men discover or even suspect what we are doing they may object violently to our investigation. I believe that the possibility of harm should, by necessity, include an equal possibility of monetary compensation. So I propose that, should any of us be injured in such a violent exchange, that our salary for the entire mission be doubled to six silver coins per day." _Damien pauses to wave an arm around the room. _"I'm certain you'll agree that these fine men's blood is certaintly worth at least that much wouldn't you Mister Tremance?"_

_"Now, although Mister Grendel's enthusiasm is laudable, I'm certain that you are aware that the Drowning Towers lie nearly seven leagues offshore. As I'm sure Grendel, an experienced seaman can attest, there are numerous shoals and shallows that must be carefully navigated to reach them. If we are to undertake a journey there, as you propose, it is an inescapable fact that we could never managed a round trip to report to you daily. If you wish us to undertake this mission on your behalf I'm afraid you'll simply have to be content with receiving our reports when it is feasible for us to do so. Such meetings will also prove an ideal time for you to present us with the moneys we've thus far earned while in your service. Of course if at those times you or we decide that our arrangement is no longer desireable you can simply pay us what is owed and our arrangement will cease."_

Damien slowly stands while looking towards the other men in the room to see if they have anything to add. Once they've said their peace, Damien reaches down and opens up his mariner's bag. _"Now then, this being the Excise House, I'm certain that you'll see the wisdom of having our agreement written down, signed and sealed by our patron Mister Tremance. Luckily I just happen to have my scrivening tools here with me. If you'll give me a corner of your desk and a few moments I'm sure I can write it all out as we've discussed while you retrieve the 20 silver coins retainer as well as the three-week weapon and armor licenses you've promised us"_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2005)

"Oral, I wouldn't want to be bothered with extra paperwork."

"And if there isn't a scheme, then you have not done anything besides possibly visiting the Towers, and have still gained the licenses and five silver per head, I'd say that alone is compensation enough. 
However, as a token of my good will, I'll agree to pay ten silver to anybody who suffers permanent injuries. That is my last offer."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 7, 2005)

He pauses, puzzled.  "Oral reports?  Does anyone really know we're here and what we're doing, Master Tremance?  I've taken one too many punches to the head, but it doesn't seem like too far a flight of fancy here, based on what you've said."

Grendel smiles broadly and cracks his knuckles loudly when Tremance mentions the ten silver to anybody who suffers permanent injuries.  "In any case, I think those terms are rather fair, Damien, but let's put it in writing anyhow.  Better to be safe than sorry, and, to be frank, my memory's gone to hell."


----------



## Einan (Dec 7, 2005)

"I grow tired of this bird speak.  Let us leave this place and do something,"  Gregghor grumbles as he fidgets, obviously bored and restless.  "I grow hungry to see the sky again."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 7, 2005)

Damien smirks at Tremance's admittance of a dislike for paperwork. _That's probably the real cause for the mistakes in your ledgers._ Damien seems willing to address Tremance once more when Grendel speaks first. He listens to the sailor's opinion as well as the large barbarian's desire to be done with the meeting, seems to reconsider what he was about to say and instead simply nods to Grendel with a smile. _This is probably more money than any of these fellows has ever been offered for employment in their lives. "Very well Mister Grendel. It will be as you say."_ Turning to the clerk Damien says: _"It seems we have an agreement Mister Tremance."_ Damien looks over to the other two members of their odd group. _By the mariner's beard; what have I gotten myself into?_

The young scribe pulls an oiled leather scroll case from the bag at his feet. Pulling off its cap he begins removing his scrivening tools; a pen, pen-knife, blotter, sealing wax, inkwell and a sheet of parchment. He sits back down, dips his pen in the inkwell and begins to write in a fine calligraphic script. Damien will write out a brief but complete transcript of what Tremance has asked the group to do on his behalf, for how much money and with notes to clarify what conditions must be met for proper payment.

When ready, Damien will pour some sand onto the parchment to soak up any excess ink, blow on it to clear it off and then hand the pen and parchment for Tremance to sign. Assuming he does, Damien will then heat some wax so that Tremance can press his Excise House clerk's seal onto the parchment. He'll then roll it up and put the contract back into his scrollcase before offering the clerk his right hand.

_"Now then, perhaps you could tell us more about these numerous mistakes that appear in Covis' manifests. If he is somehow doing something illegal we'll need to know what part of his operation to focus on so that we don't waste our time and your money by investigating the wrong thing."_

OOC: Dalamar, let me know if you want me to actually type out the contract.  

[Sblock]The contract accurately describes everything that Tremance stipulated and agreed to though there is a single word that has been omitted for simplicity: _permanent_.[/Sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ghuntomas listens to everything taking in all the talk between Damien and Tremance.  It seems like Malador is overburdened by such bureaucracy.  Perhaps the king is right to want to excise this silly town, under his military control things would be much better run. When an agreement is reached, however, he is quick to add in, "That sounds good to me. Let me know where to sign."  His simple reply is in stark contrast to Damien's lengthy discussion, but he does not seem bored or iritated in any way.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2005)

Tremance hastily signs the contract, starting to look like he's already had his share of the lot of you for the day. Or for life.
He massages his left temple as he continues to speak. "Basically, there are a lot of normal-looking mistakes; mugs being reported as cups, bowls as plates, stuff like that. Which wouldn't even have caught my eye if it wasn't so frequent. There are at least a couple, usually half a dozen, such mistakes on each and every manifest of treasure recovered on Covis's expeditions. And it isn't from the same Tower Guards each time, so it can't be just one or two of them being lazy."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 8, 2005)

"Tower Guards?"  Grendel looks to Damien, who seems to have taken on a bit of a leadership role for the moment, "It could be a place to start."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 8, 2005)

_"Indeed. The tower guards will be the people who compile the salvage manifests in the first place. We'll have to watch over the process carefully to see where the error occurs. Still, according to Mister Tremance the errors only occur with the salvage transported by Covis regardless of which guards actually do the tallying. He will bear watching from the moment we sign on with him."_

Damien turns back to the weary Tremance. _"Speaking of signing on; there is of course the matter of the twenty gold coins transportation fee that must be paid to Covis for his services. Since we won't be able to investigate Covis without it, we'll need it along with the twenty silver coins retainer and the licenses before we leave here Sir."_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2005)

You're not sure, but it starts looking like steam would start coming out of Tremance's ears if it was humanely possible.
"Get... out... 
I'll have the twenty silver and the licenses by tomorrow morning. Untill then, I want nothing to do with you."


----------



## Einan (Dec 8, 2005)

Gregghor laughs heartily at the image of the flustered man, and moves to the exit, still chuckling.  When outside, he turns to his companions and said, "In the hills we had an old toothless bear one of the old men kept as a pet.  He shaved its ass and it looked much like that after eating old berries! Ha!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ghuntomas follows the others out, a little embarassed at how far Damien managed to push their employer.  In any case once out side he laughs at Gregghor's joke before adding, "I think we may want to see what information we can gather on this Covis fellow.  In order to cover our tracks, perhaps we can attempt to gather some intelligence on a number of different boat captains.  As adventurers we would need to anyways if we were to find a way to the Towers on our own."  Ever practical you note that he wasted no time with humor and moved directly to the matter at hand.

_[ooc: it would appear that none of us is very charismatic (12 is the highest), though at least Damien has ranks in Gather Info which is more than the rest of us can say.]_


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 8, 2005)

Damien watches Tremance's heated reaction calmly with his brow gently furrowed. _"That's twenty two gold coins Sir, not twenty silver. We'll see you tomorrow then. Good day Sir."_ Damien nods politely, turns and follows the others out while closing the office door behind him. Seeming not to share in Gregghor's amusement, Damien just shakes his head in mild contempt. _Dislikes paperwork, has no patience or tact and he's an imbecile. How did Tremance get promoted up here? Nepotism perhaps._

At Ghuntomas' idea Damien's ears perk up. He seems mildly surprised but then reacts with a genuine smile. Seeming to drop the more refined manner of speech he was using with Tremance Damien says: _"That's a pretty good idea... Ghuntomas isn't it? A real good idea."_ _Seems the man has a keen mind, an unexpected but pleasant surprise. We may just be able to make a go of this endeavour even in spite of Tremance._ _"But first we've go to go to the Wharves Office to register our intention to take a foray to the Drowning Towers. We'll get a list of authorized captains able to take us. Afterwards we can start asking around about them all."_

Damien leads the way down the stair to the large room of the Excise House's first floor. Turning towards Grendel Damien smiles knowingly and continues: _"I'd think the place to get the goods on a captain would be in Haborside; wouldn't you say so Grendel? Know any good taverns where we could find some sailors in the know?_


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 8, 2005)

"Lead on Damien, you seem to know your way around not only the city but also its over-burdened bureaucracy." replies Ghuntomas, liking this much less haughty side of Damien already.


----------



## Einan (Dec 8, 2005)

Gregghor finally stops his laughing at Damien's suggestion of a tavern.  "I will journey with Grendel then.  I have a great thirst for ale."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 8, 2005)

"The Mast & Mainsail is really our only option as far as an inn in Harborside.  And it'd be the best place for us to start, I think, too, as it's the only place that offers rooms.  We can hit the smaller taverns after that."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 8, 2005)

_"It's not overburdened really. There are just some people who make everything harder than they need to."_ Damien subtly jerks his head over his shoulder towards the second floor leaving no doubt about who he's talking about. Turning to the large thirsty barbarian with an uncertain look Damien says: _"Uhm. I meant that we should all go the the Wharves Office together; we all have to sign up I'm afraid."_ The mild mannered scribe smiles nervously up at Gregghor and continues: _"Then we can go to a tavern together. I'd like to share a pint too after all."_

Damien leads the way out of the Excise House and turns right on the gravel and dirt street.


----------



## Einan (Dec 8, 2005)

Gregghor scratches his chin at this, then nods.  "Very well.  Bird talk and business, then drink after.  Sooner started, sooner over.  Let us go now."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 8, 2005)

_"It shouldn't take anywhere as long as it did with Tremance if they aren't too busy; it's only a few blocks away."_ Damien heads off down the street with his new companions in tow. They pass a handful of tall wooden three-storey buildings before turning left through a busy intersection with countless fishmongers' stalls and a bustling crowd. _"Here. This is the place."_ Damien points to the entryway of the Wharves Office before leading the group inside.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2005)

As you close the door, you hear something bang against it on the inside, followed by a clattering sound.

As you make your way to the Wharves office, a crier passes you. "Come see the many fabulous marvels," he exclaims as he rings a bell, "at the Lost Angel Theatre!
Tonight's main performances: the eye-catching performance of Serpentia, the Queen of Snakes! Also, an amazing duel by the swordmasters Brothers Maletti!
These and many more, only at the Lost Angel!"

When you get to the the Office itself, you find it quite packed. The smallish building is currently holding over twenty people, quite a few of them sailors by looks, though over half look more like adventurers. A couple of kids are playing tag among the crowd, bumping on people pretty often.
It would seem that you'll have to wait to get yourselves registered.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 8, 2005)

"Ah, bureaucracy."  Grendel grins.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 8, 2005)

"While we wont be able to set out on any endeavours quite yet, we may want to hold off on getting our permits and see if we can get that drink and information now.  Perhaps not having permits will help us find some of the more seedy captains among whom this Covis seems to belong." replies Ghuntomas.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 8, 2005)

Damien sighs and looks apologetically up at Gregghor. _"I know a few of the clerks here; I'll see if I can get us access to the registry so I can sign us in without having to wait in line. Wait here a moment."_ 

Damien stands straight and takes on the airs of a fellow clerk (which he is) and purposefully makes his way around the crowd. He tries to spy a clerk he knows personally and makes his way over to him, trying to appear as if he's on official business and not part of the crowd of sailors in the room. He'll greet his friend, inquire how he's doing and how the work is today and then explain his situation briefly; he's on official business and has been ordered to escort a group who need to be signed up. As a personal favor he'd appreciate it if he could register them quickly so that he can get back to the Excise House.

OOC: Damien is using his diplomacy skill (+5, taking 10 if possible) and calling upon his familiarity with the people and process for an added circumstance bonus if possible. If the DC is too high for taking 10 then I'll roll. So do I roll or do you Dalamar?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2005)

*Damien*
It takes a moment for Damien to get past the crowd, and he gets quite a few unappreciative glares from other people as they, rightly so, consider him to be skipping the line. He also almost trips over as one of the kids runs right in front of him, seemingly unaffected by the mass of people all around.
Chatting with his friends as they handle their work for a minute, Damien manages to get them added in before they otherwise would, though he didn't really end up saving too much time.

*Non-Damien*
The scribe leaves through the people, though he has some trouble on the way, and almost falls flat on his face once. He spends a good minute just chitchatting before what appears to be him succeeding in getting you in before your time. Not that there was anymore many people before you.

*Ghuntomas*
While most talk you hear around you is pretty uninteresting, you do catch one intriguing piece of a conversation.
"I hear this whole thing with the Borati Envoy is a trick; King Daraggan-or-something just wants war, not a treaty."
"Really? My cousin's nephew said that the whole thing's a scam. It's just the council trying to shake our nerves so they can raise taxes without too many complaints."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2005)

Damien walks calmly back over to the group. _"It's not as bad as it looks. Most of these people are ship officers here to get docking permits or departure waivers; only a few of them are here to register for salvage expeditions. I've managed to get us bumped ahead a bit; we shouldn't have to wait too long. I think it'd be a good idea to get the list of available ferrymen before we start asking around. Without it we won't know all of the captains we have to ask about."_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 12, 2005)

"Good call.  I might be able to dig up some information, too, should I know anyone here."  Grendel takes a quick look around to see if he knows anyone standing in line from his days fishing, although given his shaky memory and history of concussions, he's a little skeptical that he would.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2005)

Clarifier: There isn't a queue on who gets to go to the Towers, you just need to register at the Wharves (and since people going/coming back from fishing need to register at the same place, it gets crowded during morning and evening). Once you're done with that, you can go arranging your transport with any of the boat owners with a policy of the fastest and/or the ones with the most money getting there first.
So what Damien succeeded in doing was getting them ahead of the queue to get registered. And thanks for reminding that I forgot something:
Damien got a list of all the officially sanctioned boat owners, though only four of those are currently available for business (others having their boats being repaired, or already out at the Towers): Dereol Philten, Covis Elassyn, Leyra Nowell, and Stamett Ruun.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2005)

Damien simply nods to Grendel in answer. The young scribe looks around the room while  waiting to be ushered over by the clerk he'd spoken to.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, I misunderstood. I'll just proceed from here to avoid backtracking.

When Damien sees the clerk waiving his group over to the registry desk he simply motions towards the desk with his hand and says: _"Ah! Here we are now."_ Walking over with his group Damien graciously thanks the clerk for his help and promises to buy him a pint for the favor when they're next out. He then waits for the others to sign themselves into the registry before asking the clerk for the list of available ferrymen. While the the clerk makes out the list Damien adds his own name to the registry and then collects the list. After shaking the clerk's hand Damien motions the group back towards the entryway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ghuntomas adds his name to the registry beneath Damien's without saying a word.  he nods in thanks to Damien's friend as he makes his way back towards the entryway. "Down to that inn then?  We can find out more information about all of the available captains.  We should check and see if any of them are leaving soon though."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2005)

Stepping back out into the open air Damien smiles and nods to the large barbarian. _"The Mast and Mainsail right Grendel? A pint or two and a few questions it is then. The captains will probably be anxious to set out as soon as they've got passengers to ferry. We can't really talk to Covis though until Tremance gives us the gold he'll want before he sails. That'll only be tomorow at the earliest."_

As the group sets out for the inn Damien's gaze can't seem to help but fall on Gregghor. Even though Damien is six feet tall himself, he can't help but feel dwarfed by the heavily muscled barbarian standing next to him. His eyes are drawn to the thick bear-sark the man wears. _Is what's written about the bear-sark wearing barbarians of the north true?_ _"That's a fine bear-sark Gregghor; how did you come by it?"_


----------



## Einan (Dec 12, 2005)

"When I was fifteen summers, the men of my tribe went on a bear hunt to kill a bear that was killing us.  I was the bait.  I was flogged with pine branches to make me bleed and staked to the ground.  When the bear scented my wounds, it charged.  The men of my village attacked it, but their weapons made no difference.  The bear was crazed with madness.  It ripped me from the ground and flung me into the air.  I landed on the bear's back and some of its madness came into me.  I gouged out the bear's eye with my fingers and ripped its jaws asunder while it ripped my flesh with its claws.  I ate its heart that day and wear its skin.  This way, the bear and I can still dance when it is needful."  Gregghor nods at the end of the speech, and reaches to the bear's head tied over his shoulder to scratch its head playfully.  "That was a good day."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 12, 2005)

Grendel blinks in response to Gregghor's story.  He opens his mouth to say something, but just as soon swallows his words.  After all, there wasn't much for him to say as a former fisherman — the experiences just didn't compare.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just as taken aback as Grendel, Ghuntomas can only stare at the large barbarian in wonder. He had seen his fair share of wild animals, but to see a young man tear a great bear apart with his bare hands... Wow.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2005)

Damien leads the group through the busy fish market and, turning left onto the main street, continues along towards the inn just a few blocks away. The young scribe takes in the barbarian's tale while trying to remain impassive, though it is difficult to believe. _Bearbait. Still, how else to explain the bear-sark?_ _"So, ah, they tales I've heard about the bearsarkers of the north are true then?"_ Damien looks over the impressive bear's head slung over the barbarian's shoulder.

OOC: Einan, what color and size of bear is the sark made of?

_"In Tremance's office you mentioned that you were seeking the 'ebon way'. What's that about?"_


----------



## Einan (Dec 12, 2005)

OOC: Brown with streaks of ocher dye, large.

"We live as we may.  The old ways are not as respected as they once were.  Many of my kinfolk have come to the city, to live as the cityfolk do.  I do not approve."  Gregghor scowls at this and shakes his head slowly, regretfully.  "I was sent to seek the Ebon Way.  I know not what it is, only that our holy man says I must seek it and may not return until I find it."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2005)

Damien is taken aback slightly at this. He'd studied the various religious ideologies popular along the New Coast but knew only a few tales of the barbarians' animistic beliefs. Not wanting to risk inadvertently offending the large bearsarker Damien turns to the other foreigner of who he knew so little and smiles cordially. _"So, Ghuntomas, I thought when we first met that you and Gregghor were kinsmen but now I can hear your accents are different. Where do you hail from and what brings you to the city?"_


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking around briefly to make sure they are not within earshot of most of the crowd Ghuntomas replies, "Borat.  I'm a simple woodsman whose family was murdered. I followed the murderer here to Malador, but have lost his trail.  I got dragged into this cause I was carrying a weapon in town and I suppose I'll need a living if I'm to remain in town long enough to pick up the trail again."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 12, 2005)

"Gods' blood."  Grendel says quietly, thinking of his parents, just a short ways away from them at this very moment.  _I wouldn't want to be tracking someone through this mess of a city.  Or, worse, out to sea.  There's a rough spot to be in, surely._


----------



## Einan (Dec 12, 2005)

Hearing Ghuntomas's story, Gregghor nods approvingly.  "It is good to avenge the dead.  You must find these people and make them pay for their crimes.  Their spirits will not rest until there is justice."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2005)

Borat. A new piece of the puzzle fell into place. Damien had thought the man's accent sounded western but hadn't been able to reconcile the woodsman's appearance with his accent. Most Borati in the city were merchants coming to trade for fish or treasures from the Drowning Towers; the city's two biggest exports. Borati merchants didn't usually have such a disheveled appearance as did Ghuntomas. At the mention of murder Damien appears shocked._"Murdered? Your whole family? Who would do such a thing? Why?"_


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 12, 2005)

"A stranger in our town; my family took him in as he was injured and cold, a mistake I will pay for forever." replies Ghuntomas.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2005)

Sensing Ghuntomas's reluctance to speak further about his family's demise Damien chooses not to push the man further on the subject for the time being. Instead the group continues on in silence arriving shortly at the Mast and Mainsail. _Perhaps a little early for a pint, but appropriate under circumstances I think. It's been quite the day so far; I could use a drink._ _Ah. I believe this is the place you were talking about Grendel. After you._ Damien gestures towards the door, inviting the others to enter.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2005)

Grendell doesn't recognize anybody at the Wharves.

Gregghor gets a few odd looks from other people as he shows affection to the dead animal's head on his shoulder.

The group has to step to the side of the road at one point as a cart pulled by a mule and loaded with fish passes them. The fisherman driving the cart keeps on apologizing to everybody he passes like his life depended on not offending anybody.

Entering the Mast and Mainsail, the group is first greeted by the strong smell of ale and tobacco. Half a dozen sailors are currently in the common room, sharing drinks and stories. The owner, Delohan Jex, is pouring another drink and talking with a customer, and a serving wench is picking up the tankards at an empty table.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 13, 2005)

Grendel nods at Delohan Jex as he enters and heads over to the empty table, claiming it as it were.  

He turns to the group slightly sheepishly. "I don't necessarily expect that Jex recognizes me, but I've lived here all my life and seen enough of him that I feel as though I know him rather well. Foolish, maybe, but it's probably best to stay on cordial terms with the man.  He's quite influential in his own way." 

When the serving girl comes back, he orders an ale, has a pull on it, and smiles.  "That never fails to work.  Any interest in getting to business?"  His hand retains an iron grip on the tankard.  Whatever information gathering Grendel's about to do, he's about to do it with his ale in hand, and, as he stands, it becomes apparent that it starts with talking with Delohan Jex as soon as possible.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 13, 2005)

Stopping inside the doorway, Damien looks around the smoky room. He follows Grendel over to the table, settles down and orders himself a pint of mead. Glancing at the scrap of parchment in his hand Damien reads aloud: _"Dereol Philten, Covis Elassyn, Leyra Nowell, and Stamett Ruun. Those are the boat-owners able to take us to the Drowning Towers. There's no hurry in asking around about them though; we don't want to seem pushy or rude. I think we can enjoy a pint and just try being cordial with the sailors. We can try to get em talking about the ferrymen once they've warmed up to us a bit. If we've no luck here we can just move on to another pub later. Keep in mind that we've to go back to the Excise House in the morning though, so try to hold your liquor."_ Damien says the last with a smile and a wink to the others.

OOC: Damien is going to try to _Gather Information (+5 bonus)_ over the next few hours. Hopefully his familiarity with the neighbourhood and seafaring in general will help him to relate to the sailors. If the others are willing to follow his lead perhaps they could successfully _aid another_ for additional bonuses.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 13, 2005)

Grendel nods.

*OOC*: The bodyguard will work his best, as a native of Harborside, to aid Damien in his info gathering.  He's still interested in talking to Jex, though, and finding out what he can find out about the tenor of things in Malador from the owner's point of view.  [Aid Another/Gather Information against DC 10, +1 Cha, 18.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ghuntomas will do his best not to screw up anyones attempts at gathering information.  

_(ooc: Aid another. Gather Info +0)_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2005)

Asking around, buying several drinks for both yourselves and your new friends, you find that there isn't much to be heard of the boat owners. None of the four that are currently available are known for much.

*Dereol Philten* is mostly known for his habit of spending all his earnings on booze and wenches. He is very strict on allowing none of either on his boat, including not allowing intoxicated people, his sailors or customers alike, to enter the boat. 
Some say that his habits are going to end up killing the old captain before his time.

*Leyra Nowell* is said to absolutely be the best company during a boat ride. While she can handle her boat like the best of men, she's got quite a few feminine features, and she's not afraid to use them. She does have a rule, however, to never get involved with a customer or underling.

*Covis Elassyn* has recently lowered his prices, and only asks for four goldens per customer. This is because he gives his sailors extra shoreleave, and takes his time acquiring supplies. Unlike other captains that are usually ready to leave by the next morning, he takes and extra day. For many tower-goers, taking an extra day is a bargain for saving a coin. 
Covis is also the most of a daredevil of the boat owners, daring the less-navigated waters to to get to the ruins further from shore -and thus more likely to have riches- than the other captains, though beyond a certain point he does ask for a danger extra.

*Stamett Ruun* is the one you'll be wanting if you want a quick leave. He is usually ready to leave within eight hours of employment, six if you're willing to pay some extra. There's also a rumor that his boat is cursed; word on the street saying that Stamett has the lowest record of returning with all his customers alive.


_Divide the price of 17 mugs of ale, at four coppers a piece, amongst yourselves_


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 17, 2005)

Damien ponies up his share for the pints (4.25 pints) and offers to pay a round for his new friends (3 extra pints). He also tips two coppers each to Delohan and the serving wench. So in all he leaves 3 silver coins and 3 copper coins.

Assuming this _investigating_ takes the better part of the day, Damien will eventually call it a night and get ready to go home. Slinging his mariner's bag over his shoulder he'll clap the others on the back cordially and say: _"It's been a pleasure gents but I think I'd best be heading home. I'll swing by here after I break my fast in the morning and we can head out together when you're ready. G'night!"_ Damien briefly touches the fingers of his right hand to his forehead and makes his way out the door and into the evening air.

[sblock]Damien will make his way through Haborside to his tiny basement apartment. Once there he'll light a candle settle in and finish the notes he was reading before the guardsmen arrived while chewing on a piece of bread and a sliver of cheese. He'll then take out the contract he had Tremance sign earlier and examine it in the candlelight, making a careful study of the man's signature and the Excise House seal. He'll then roll it back up, go to the back corner of his apartment, pry open a loose foundation stone behind which he knows there to be a small gap. He'll put the rolled up parchment in this dry little nook next to the few coins he stashes there and then replace the stone. That being done, he gets undressed, blows out the candle and turns in.

Assuming nothing happens during the night, in the morning Damien will get up, have some breakfast, meditate for a little while, empty his chamberpot in the local midden and then head back to the Mast and Mainsail to collect the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 17, 2005)

Grendel returns to his family home, where he frequently stays between jobs, and lies down on a pallet, looking at the ceiling and fireplace.  He's friendly with his parents, but he doesn't have an easy time talking with them.  All things considered, he's more anxious about where things are going tomorrow, and spends a night sleeping fitfully.

[sblock]*OOC*: I never gave my character starting money.  *sheepish*  Um, can we assume he has enough to cover his share of the money and then leave him broke?[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2005)

_Sure, that works, Kajamba.

What are Gregghor and Ghuntomas doing? I believe both of them need to get a place to stay, and Mast & Mainsail isn't such a bad choice._


----------



## Einan (Dec 18, 2005)

Gregghor will stay in the M&M. He's pretty short of coin.  OOC:  Holidays are approaching.  I will be out of contact from the 22nd till the 27th.  You may NPC Gregghor as needed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ghuntomas will join Gregghor at the Mast & Mainsail. "Shall we find a room then Gregghor, I have just arrived in Malador and this place looks central enough for our purposes."


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2006)

*sings "let's do the time warp again..."*

A while after Ghuntomas spotted the speck in the horizon, one of Covis's sailors does the same.
"Captain, we're within visual! Seems like they've stopped!"

Indeed, it seems that the speck is growing steadily, and soon even the less sharp-eyed of the group can make out the general shape of a keelboat, unmoving, ahead.
Unlike one would expect, Covis looks more worried that joyed.


----------



## Ambrus (May 12, 2006)

Damien lets the song he was playing on his flute die and turns his attention towards the distant keelboat. Walking towards Covis Damien inquires: _"Any trouble Captain? Might they have run aground atop an old roof or a shoal?"_


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 12, 2006)

Grendel unconsciously knocks on the nearest gunwale after Damien mentions the other ship having run aground. "It looks like they've touched bottom almost certainly.  Bad luck."  The scarred sailor doesn't clarify who the bad luck is for and waits patiently for orders from Covis or the mate.


----------



## Ambrus (May 12, 2006)

OOC: I've been working to recover some of our lost posts.[Sblock=Posts 161-200]Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas follows through with more questions, "What did the mark look like? Was it three virtical lines, still nasty and red as if he had received it recently? Was he with anyone besides this shady captain?" He is eager to know if this drunk knows anything about the stranger.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

OOC: Yep, that was Grendel's thoughts.
Grendel scans the room, checking to see if anyone's paying attention to his group.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

"Didnae look too much, an' he had a hood up. Coulda been that, it could..."
He takes a long gulp from his tankard before continuing.
"Far as ah can tell, they w're alone. Had a sack wit' 'em, though. look'd kinda heavy, if ya ask me."

It doesn't seem that anybody is paying any more attention than is normal, considering that your group includes somebody who is a head taller than most.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien continues to listen to the exchange impassively. He wonders how the drunkard thinks he could have recognized the man if he man wearing a hood. Considering his thoughts, he finally poses a question, the answer to which the drunkard couldn't have overheard at the table. "You said he was holding a heavy bag. Did you see the man's hands? Was he wearing anything on them?"

OOC: Ghuntomas had, in an earlier conversation, said the murderer had been wearing a black metal ring on his right thumb.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

"Is hands? Didnay lookit them so much. Why?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien simply shakes his head dismissively and smiles reassuringly while trying to keep the doubt off his face. You saw a man carrying a heavy sack who had a mark on his face that you couldn't see well because of the hood he was wearing who was talking to a captain whose name you can't remember properly. I suppose its just a coincidence that we were all here last night asking about Covis. Knowing that Ghuntomas had few other leads to follow in search of the man who had slain his son, Damien motions to the barmaid to refill the man's cup. "Think back; tells us what you saw and heard when the man at the wharves met with the captain. Why'd he have a bad air?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas goes silent after asking his questions, letting Damien speak. Damien's way with words and ability to twist the speaker into reveiling information amazed the back woods hunter.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

(Insert drunken sprawl, I'm too lazy to keep writing it for long posts )
"Cheers, mate. I was getting home after a night out when I spotted the captain. My cousin's on his ship so I decided to thank him for looking after him -not too good with the ship work, my cousin, you see. Was about to hail him when a chill ran down my spine; that's when I noticed your guy. They were talking all hush-hush, so I decided to let them be and went my way. Not my business if the good captain's getting somebody killed or buying something from the black market. I tell you, looking at the guy felt like somebody walking over your grave."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien nods in response while he considers the man's words. His cousin works on Covis' ship? Interesting... "And the man; he had a scar, a hood and a big bag. Do you remember anything else about him? D'ya hear what they were talking about?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

(More drunken speach)
"Anything else.... Not much, looked like what you'd expect somebody who does shady work to look like, if you ask me. Like I said, they were whispering, so I didn't hear anything."
With one long gulp, he finishes his tankard.
"If y'all'll exchuse me, ah gotta make shome room for more a 'tis," he says, showing the now empty tankard and getting up, heading for the little sailors' room.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel laughs as soon as the sailor's out of earshot. "It could be legitimate, it could not be, but him looking 'like what you'd expect somebody who does shady work to look like' is hardly strong evidence. Worth checking out, possibly, but not as our only lead."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien smiles in amusement as the sailor stumbles away and nods as Grendel offers his opinion. "He saw a man carrying a heavy sack who had a mark on his face that he couldn't see well because of the hood he was wearing who was talking to a captain whose name he can't remember properly. I suppose its just a coincidence that we were all here last night asking these sailors about Covis."

Damien shrugs in a non-committal fashion. "I've seen plenty of seamen with scars carrying their bags down by the docks. You're right though, it might be worth checking out. That is, if we could think of some way to find out more about Covis' dealings with shady characters without just asking him. I can't imagine he'd want to tell us much about what he's got going on. I'm interested in this cousin of his who he says works on Covis' ship though."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"I think it is worth checking out, even if he is just picking up on our conversation last night. If this is a real lead to my son's killer, I want to find him now." says Ghuntomas, eager to follow the fresh lead.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"I know. You're right." Damien takes a sip of his pint. "So what do we do; try to watch Covis' ship to see if the man comes back or just ask Covis about him?" Damien starts suddenly. "You know, I think this guys knows more about Covis then he's told us. He called Covis a 'shady' captain and hinted that he might be involved in the black market or even murder. Must be a reason he thinks so."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

"We could check out Covis's boat. We do know which one is his, right?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"The registry included his dock number." Damien says, pulling out the slip of paper.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Einan

Gregghor grunted, pulling himself from a drink addled stupor. "I say we hunt down the killer. I have been too long without blood in my nostrils."

OOC: Sorry I've been out of touch. Work got busy. I'll be posting more regularly from here on out.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"Then lets have a look at his boat. I think in the end we may want to speak to Covis, perhaps even signing up with him to get him on our side so that he'll talk. We'll have to see once we get to that point, though Damien I'll leave the persuasion to you." replies Ghuntomas.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Lessee, it seems the plan is to take a look at Covis's boat (tonight? 'looking to see if the ship is good enough to board'-visit? Something else?).
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

OOC: Works for me.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"We can try to check out his ship, though what happens if we get caught by Covis or anyone else he's left aboard? They'd have the right to attack us since we'd be tresping. I don't have any experience with this kind of thing and usually prefer to keep clear of the watch myself. Either way, we can't really sign up with Covis, at least not until we get the money we'd need from the Councillor first. The gold would be the first thing he'd want to see. I'd still like to know why our thirsty friend has such a low opinion of Covis before we try tangling with him. Knowing more about him would help us in dealing with him when the time comes."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel nods. "That never occurred to me." He rubs a scar on his temple absentmindedly.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien shrugs and takes a drink from his pint while looking over towards the privy door to see if the sailor is coming back.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

After a while, your "informant" comes out with wobbly steps. He heads straight to get himself another tankard, trying to grap the  of one of the serving wenches on his way, but failing quite miserably.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

While the sailor occupies himself with the wench's elusive posterior, Damien empties out his own pint into the man's untended mug. "Hey sailor! It's alright. There's still some ale left for you here." Damien cordially motions for the sailor to come and sit himself back down. The young scribe waits for a moment for the man to settle himself and then presses on. "Cheers!... So... Tell me more about this captain. Why'd you say he was shady?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

The man's expression brightens as Damien pours him more ale. (insert drunken speech once again)
"Well, I hear he's hanging out a lot with other shady guys. Some even say he's a smuggler, though personally I fail to see how he could smuggle anything since all he does is sail to the Towers.
Much less spoken of is that he presumably goes to the Flow kinda regularly, though your guess as to what he does there is as good as mine."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien simply smiles and nods at the sailor's slurred description of Covis' activities. When the man trails off the young scribe doesn't press him any further, as he himself becomes lost in thought. Covis has something going on under the table, though that could be said of most anyone in the city. Still, mismatched plunder ledgers, rumors of smuggling, meeting with a murderer and frequent trips into Beggar's flow could point to something more insidious than the norm. Or it could also all be coincidental. Hmm. Covis is a ship owner and one of the few privileged captains authorized to transport plunder from the towers. One doesn't get into that position accidentally; he's got to have some kind of support from the high ups of the city, perhaps even a friend tied to the council. If we're caught on his ship and arrested we'll have little to offer in our defense while he'd most certainly have more pull than the four of us in the court.

Damien looks over at the bear-sark clad barbarian and scarred sailor. One look at Grendel and Gregghor and a magistrate would probably sentence them to the gallows on the spot. Damien's gaze finally comes to rest on Ghuntomas. He's hunting for his son's murderer. I couldn't talk him out of going to the ship; it's his only lead right now. I also don't think he's going to be of a mind to try having the murderer arrested and tried. He's out for blood; blood he plans to draw himself. Gregghor won't have a problem with that; he's already itching for a fight. Damn. This could turn ugly for all of us real quick and I don't think they have a clue. Am I ready to kill a man to bring him to justice on the say so of another man I've just met? I promised I'd help him find his son's murderer.

Damn me... In for a penny, in for a pound. "Looks like my mug's empty. What say we head out gentlemen?" Damien fishes a few coins out of his purse and drops them on the table as he stands.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Eager to find his sons murderer, Ghuntomas nods at Damien's suggestion and drains his mug before standing and paying for his drinks from his winnings.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

The sailor seems a bit disappointed that his source for free drinks is leaving, but just shrugs and goes over to the other drunks who are trying their luck, with little success, at a game of darts.

Outside you take note that eve is soon going to turn to night. Ghuntomas notices signs that say it might be raining the next day.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Once outside Ghuntomas notes, "Hmm weather might turn ugly tomorrow. I doubt anyone would want to head out to the towers in what may turn heavy, though with those clouds it's still just a guess. I wonder if we might want to check out Covis' activities in the Flow instead of those on board his ship first." he does so only after making sure that they are not overheard.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel nods, pulling his cloak tighter agains the chill. "You might be surprised what people go to the Towers in, Ghuntomas. Coin always trumps weather."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"If the man we're looking for is trying to lay low it's a good bet he's in the Flow. I'm not certain how we could check that out though; it's a huge sprawling ghetto packed with half the city's people. I think we'd need some kind of clue where to start looking. Tailing Covis on one of his trips would be good if we could manage it.

One way or another I think we'd have to start with Covis' ship. Maybe we could start by staking it out from a ways off to figure out if there's anyone aboard or not. If someone leaves we could split up and try to follow him while someone else sneaks aboard."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"That sounds like a solid plan. You know the city better than us, lead on." replies Ghuntomas.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"We'll need to find a good vantage point to watch the ship without drawing any attention to us. Hmm. There's a short jetty next to the dry dock harbour gate which affords a good view of the mooring quay. We should be able to keep a good eye on Covis' ship from there without anyone seeing us I'd think. We'll just have to mind the gull crap covering the rocks." Damien says the last with a wink and smile. He turns and starts leading the way towards the water's edge in the fading dusk light.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

I'll get an update in when my insides are not trying to turn upside down, preventing me from piecing together where exactly Damien is intending to go. Hopefully that's tomorrow.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

OOC: Feel better, Dalamar. That doesn't sound like much fun.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Damien leads the group through the winding streets of Malador. Most shops have closed their doors for the day, though there are still some people around.
You look for the right moment to steer away from the street and go down to the shore. There's a spot near the waterline that is quite well-hidden from view of the city while still providing a good view towards the wharves some two hundret feet away. The spot doesn't prove too comfortable for four people to stay hidden however, especially when one is built as Gregghor is.
After a bit of a search, you locate the spot where Covis's ship, a keelboat with a single mast called Take a Chance, is currently. A single lantern can be seen on the boat, though there are no people visible.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien tries to pick a comfortable spot on the far side of the jetty above the waterline and then settles himself in as best he can. "My brothers and I used to come here to watch the ships sailing in and out of the harbor. Sorry about the poor accommodations gentlemen; it was easier to manage when I was young."

The young scribe looks across the water at the boat, studying her lines for a moment. "There's someone aboard or nearby; no seaman would leave an unattended lantern lit on his ship; too dangerous. Covis probably doesn't live aboard; as a Tower-ferryman he's surely got enough money for a proper house or apartment in town. Either Covis is aboard and getting ready to head out, he's waiting for someone or it's a guard who he pays to stay aboard at night. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long to see which."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas joins Damien on the jetty and watches the boat for any activity. His keen eyes are able to spot a deer through thick forest hundreds of feet away. He seems quite at ease watching, his hunting skills coming in handy.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel lies still, watching. Damien's analysis is extremely probable, and the chance of alerting Covis to their presence through any more direct action would be a big problem. The sailor sighs and rubs his eyes. Attempting to focus always had been a problem since his concussion.[/Sblock][Sblock=Posts 201-240]Originally Posted by Dalamar

It is a long and cramped wait. After some hours, a person appears from behind the tarp at the aft of the boat, going over Take a Chance and taking a quick look around. Ghuntomas appraises him to be a professional guard, not just one of Covis's sailors. He seems to be sporting a spear and a shield.
The guard also appears when another keelboat comes to the wharves, returning from a trip to the Towers most likely. Two men carry something long on stretchers between them in considerable hurry from the boat, followed by another man running after them.

Sometime after the incident, when the moon is starting on its descent, there is a change of guards on Take a Chance. The two guards chat for a bit, but it's impossible to hear them or read their lips at this distance.


The rest of the night proves uneventful.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas notes to the others, "Is it odd to have guards round the clock on one of those boats? Never did see Covis, I wonder if he is currently at large in the City."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

"It is. And whatever they moved, they wanted to move it in a hurry." Grendel sighs. "Sorry, that may have been obvious."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"I'm not surprised he has guards; that keelboat isn't just any old coaster. The lifeblood of the city passes through the ferry-boats; without them the local economy would collapse. I'd guess that Covis aims to protect his livelihood from sabotage from his competitors and any of the 'shady' characters he deals with." Damien nods towards the the second keelboat. "I'd guess they were carrying a badly injured treasure hunter back from the Towers. I've heard tell stories of some dangerous things in those ruins..."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

As the morning stretches on, a group of sailors arrives to get another of the boats ready to leave. After an hour, an old man comes with a few more sailors and a group of what appears to be five adventurers. Damien recognizes the old man as Captain Dereol Philten, which would mean that the boat is his old Trusty.
After half an hour more, the keelboat departs from the wharves.

Everybody is feeling somewhat, others more, others less, tired, and there is the fact that the last time you put something in your mouth was drinking at the Mast and Mainsail last night.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien tries to stretch a little while laying back on the jetty. "I'm not sure what to do. If Covis doesn't have any passengers lined up he may not have reason to come to his boat for days. I suppose we could keep watch here in shifts or try to find and stake out his house instead but I don't know if either will amount to anything. We don't know if the man Covis spoke to will ever come back here or if it's even your man Ghuntomas. We're doing all this on the word of an old drunk." The young scribe sighs in frustration as he rubs the sleep from his eyes. "What do you all think?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"While I am loath to just let this lead go, I think we might have to try another tactic, perhaps more direct. I know we are waiting for funding to travel on Covis' boat, but given that most treasure hunters return with a profit I think our next move should be to hire the man and visit the towers ourselves. It is possible that the man I seek has already been delivered there by Covis if the drunk was at all correct. In any case I think we need to sleep on it. I don't think many of us are fit to try the dungeons with little or no sleep." replies Ghuntomas
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"I don't recall the sailor saying anything about Covis ferrying the man to the towers. Covis will want sixteen gold coins to transport the four of us to the towers; I'm just a pour scribe and don't have that kind of money just lying around I'm afraid." Damien looks at the bear-sark clad barbarian, the disheveled woodsman and the scarred seaman. "Unless one of you is secretly wealthy I don't see how we'd get Covis' help without a rich patron."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"I have enough to cover all of us." replies Ghuntomas.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien opens his mouth to say something and closes it again. He looks at Ghuntomas with his brow furrowed and seems unable to tell if the disheveled man is joking. Seemingly at a loss for words the young scribe finally manages to say: "I thought you said you were a simple woodsman."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

"Are you sure you want to do that?" Grendel says. "That is a lot of money."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"When I left my home, I left for good. I took everything my family had ever saved with me. I do want to do this because it is our best lead at the moment. If in the end this comes to nothing, we will still have to opportunity to make that coin back if we explore the towers and come out with something." replies Ghuntomas.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien licks his lips nervously then nods. "I'll go with you to the towers because I said I would help you find this man." Damien nods towards the keelboat that had arrived earlier. "With the mariner's blessing we'll be luckier than that man who was carried out of there on the stretcher. If we're agreed, I'll go talk to Covis' guard over there and see about making arrangements then. If what we've heard is true Covis will want the day to prepare. If possible I'd like to have someone here to watch what these 'preparations' entail. Perhaps we could take shifts throughout the day? Also, I want to check to see if we've received word from the Councillor; if we're lucky you won't need to spend your family's savings Ghuntomas. So, can someone possibly stay here for the morning while I trudge up to clifftop and mayhaps get some food and sleep? I could take the second shift myself and someone else could relieve me in the evening..." The young scribe looks questioningly at the three other men.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"Thank you for that. I'll take first watch. Many a night I waited, watching, hunting on into the morning." replies Ghuntomas not wanting to ask any of his companions to do something he would not be willing to do first.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Alright. With the daylight and the harbor abuzz it'll be a little harder to remain unseen so keep your head down. I'll be back just after noon with some food for you. Might I have some gold to show the guard?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

"I'll take the evening shift after you, Damien. I don't sleep all that well anyhow. Not anymore." Grendel rubs his temples.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Good. Thanks Grendel. Why don't you and Gregghor head off then and go get some rest? Probably best if we don't all leave at once anyway."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel nods. "I'll be back in the evening. Do you want me to bring food or anything for you?" Once that's sorted out, the sailor heads off to his house, bidding Gregghor a good night. When he gets there, he lays down on his bed and tries to sleep for a while.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"No. I'll manage. Thanks." Assuming that Ghuntomas gives Damien the gold, the young scribe clambers back down the jetty and onto the shore. From there he walks along the waterfront and turns down the mooring quay they'd been watching throughout the night. He quickly runs his hands through his hair and tries to shake the sleep from his head as he casually approaches the Take a Chance. Pulling out the slip of paper he'd received with the ferrymen's names from his scroll case, Damien allows a cordial smile to spread across his face. Once at the gangway the young scribe calls out to the guard: "Ahoy there! Mornin! Mind if I come aboard?" Without really waiting for an affirmation, Damien steps deftly across the gap to land on the deck. Been a while since I've been aboard ship. "I'm looking for Captain Elassyn; are you him?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas gives Damien the full 16 gold coins for the fare if he wants the whole thing now. Then he hunkers down and tries to find the best spot to avoid detection and maintain a good view of the boat.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Everyone except for Ghuntomas leaves the jetty. There are a few sidelong glances, but nobody who is walking by seems to pay too much attention. Grendel heads home while Gregghor heads to the Mast and Mainsail and Damien goes to to wharves.

Damien
As you are approaching Take a Chance the guard aboard eyes you but stays sitting on a stool. When you address him, he gets up and graps his spear.
"I'm just a guard, the cap'n should be coming to check up on the boat in about an hour. You goin' to wait, or you comin' back?"

Grendel
"Grennie! Where have you been?! Your clothes look awful. You didn't sleep in the gutter, did you?"
Your mother is fussing over you almost the instant you walk in through the door.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"An hour eh? I suppose I can wait for a bit. My name's Damien." Damien offers the guard his outstretched hand while smiling broadly. He waits to hear the man's name in return. "So are you one of his sailors?"

OOC: Damien's wants to chat up the guard for a bit, regardless of whether he's simply a dock-guard or a proper sailor. He'll keep the man talking by continuing to ask questions and freely offering anecdotes of his own. His goal is to set the man at ease, learn more about him and Covis's operation. If asked Damien will admit truthfully that he's interested in contracting Covis for a ferry job. Over the following hour Damien will try to improve the man's attitude as much as possible via diplomacy in the hopes of gaining manipulation tokens from his Political Mastermind feat (Diplomacy +5).

His alterior goal is to poke about the boat a bit under the guise of being interested in learning more about her for their upcoming trip. He'll even try taking a look inside the cabin if the guard proves amiable. He's particularly interested is trying to spot any concealed storage compartments aboard; something his engineering skill and background in shipbuilding might help him to identify.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

"I'm fine. I actually," he coughs before he mumbles, "haven't slept." He yawns and looks around the house. "I'm not set to work until tonight. Do you or Dad need anything done around here or in town?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Settled in, Ghuntomas watches Damien approach the guard and start talking him up. The hunter remains where he is trying to make sure that he is out of sight and not too comfortable, such excess would quickly lead to sleep.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Damien
"Nae, I'm a hired hand, one of the Proud Shields, maybe you've heard of us? We do the odd guard work, and many of the captains have a full-time contract. The pay's not great, but neither is the workload," the guard says.
"So you're interested in going to the Towers, then? I hear they're a nasty place. Just this morning, they brought somebody back on a stretcher, had his whole upper body wrapped up, and his other knee looked mighty wrong."

Damien talks with the guard, but he doesn't manage to grasp at the proper way to raise his standing in the guard's eyes. He does learn that the guard's name is Jan Holdon, and he's saving money so he can buy a house and get married at the church of Mariner to his betrothed. Damien does remember hearing about the Proud Shields in passing, though he can't recall anything substantial about them, either good things or bad things.
Take a Chance has a single sail, and rowing positions for up to six oarsmen if becalmed. There is no deck or hold: it’s simply an open vessel (similar to a Viking longboat). There is a tarpaulin spread out over some poles at the stern of the vessel, where cargo or passengers can get shelter from the sun or rain. Currently there is little of anything in there, just the usual ropes, tools, and other utensils, and a couple of chests most likely for storing any Tower-originating treasure.

"Oh? What have we here?" A voice from the wharves just as you are at the stern. Turning around, you see a man closing on thirty years of age. He has an unruly patch of almost black hair and a goatee, and a friendly grin on his face. He is dressed in a simple set of clothes, though they are made from above-average materials. "I thought the Proud Shields had a rule against bringing one's beloved along on the job?"
The guard is quite flustered. "Sir! What are you saying, you know I-"
"Calm down, I was just pulling your leg there. Sheesh," the man seems quite amused at Jan's reaction as he hops onboard. Turning to Damien, he continues, "anyway. My name's Covis Elassyn. Who might you be, and what business might you have on my boat?"

Ghuntomas
Nothing special is going on that you can see. Damien is taking his time chatting with the guard, and after a long while he starts slowly moving about the boat. He doesn't seem to notice when another man approaches the boat. The three start talking, and the man shortly jumps abour Take a Chance.

Grendel
"Oh dear! You do realize that you need to sleep, don't you, young man. Get yourself some porridge from over the fire -it should still be warm- and then you're going straight to bed. And no buts. We'll see what you need to do after you're not careening on falling asleep any second."
You could probably try talking to your mother to change her mind, but past experience tells you that the smartest thing for you to do is do as she says.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien smiles broadly at Covis, sets his seaman's bag down on the planking and offers the man his hand. "Ah! Just the man I was looking for. Goodman Holdon was telling me about you and how much he enjoys working with you. I got your name at the Wharves Office. My name's Damien; I'm here on behalf of myself and three others. I'd like to book passage for us on the Take a Chance for an expedition to the Drowning Towers. Naturally, if it goes well, we'd also hope you could oblige us with a return trip." Damien says the latter with a good natured wink. "Would you and your fine ship be available perchance?"

OOC: Damien likewise hopes to improve the captain's attitude through diplomacy in hopes of gaining manipulation tokens.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel nods and grabs a bowl of porridge. He sits down and eats it quietly, very nearly asleep. When he's finished, he cleans it out, rinses it with water from the wash basin, dries it, and puts it away. He says good night to his mother (and father, if he's around) and heads to bed, quickly falling fast asleep.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Damien
"Haha! You're my kind of man," Covis says, taking your hand in a firm shake and slamming your shoulder with his other. "Take a Chance is ready to allow you to take a chance at riches, Damien my boy. Though I'll have to ask you pay the return trip ahead of time too," he adds with a wink. "I'm sure everybody's already yearning to get sailing. How does tomorrow morning sound? You can bring the 16 gold for the there and back trip for four then."

That's a succesfull Diplomacy check to change the target from Indifferent to Friendly, and your two tokens.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Well, I'm not in the habit of paying for services before they're rendered but I suppose if we fail to come back it won't be through any fault of yours." Damien smiles and slaps the man's shoulder in turn. I hope that proves true. "I hear you're the best man to have at the rudder if aiming to hit the remotest unplundered towers; tell me I haven't heard wrong."

Damien will keep chatting up Covis for a bit, talking about the crew he'll have on hand, his opinion about the weather they can expect during the trip and to ask his advice about anything he thinks the group should bring with them on their foray. Once he's got a measure of the man Damien will promise to return in the morning, wish the two men a good day, disembark and walk back up the quay without a glance back at either of the men or at Ghuntomas.

He'll make his way back to his little apartment, check to see if a notice from the councillor has been delivered and then collapse on his cot for a few hours. If he didn't find a notice waiting for him he'll head up to the Council Hall up in Cliffside once he wakes up to check with the clerks there.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Damien
Like Ghuntomas appraised earlier, Covis says it'll probably rain some time today, and it might just continue the next day. Most likely it'll be a clear day, however. He'll be having his standard crew of nine aboard, though if his customers want, they can of course help with the boat but it won't get them a discount.
He says he's got a good tower sized up, and the group might want to bring a grappling hook along to get in. He's had cases where people tried scaling sheer walls with not so good results.

Agreeing on a specific time, you leave Covis and head home. The air starts getting damp on your way. There is no notice present and your head for bed and collapse on it.

Just as you're about to fall asleep, there's a knock on the door. Getting up groggily, you go to the door. A man in liveries identifying him as a messenger for the council is there, just about to knock again.
"Are you one Damien MonTarr? You have a message from Councilor Delorri," the man says, handing a scroll sealed with the Delorri insignia to you. It basically says that she's interested in funding your investigations as long as you agree that she can not be held responsible for any wounds suffered or property damaged, with lots of flowery words and turns of phrases.
"Do you agree to the terms?" the messenger asks when he's sure you've read the letter at least once.

Ghuntomas
After a bit more talking, Damien leaves Take a Chance. The newcomer talks a while with the guard, after which the latter leaves. The air is starting to grow damp.
The man on the boat goes about checking the mast and the sail, after which he goes behind the tarpaulin spread to the stern of the boat, going out of your view for a while.
Later still, a woman comes talk with the man on the boat, though she doesn't get on the keelboat itself. She seems like a sailor from what you can tell. The two seem to be chatting for a while, after which the woman leaves and the man goes back behind the tarpaulin.
Light rain is starting to fall.

If my grammar is awfully wrong, I blame it on it being two o'clock in the morning right now.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien blinks a few times to clear his head as he reads through the missive twice. Heh. No mention of actual compensation; I wonder if she and Tremance are related. I suppose we'll discuss that once we have the information she wants in hand. Damien, his mind beginning to wander due to lack of sleep, studies the wax seal impression idly before focusing his attention back on the courier. "Yes. The terms are acceptable." For now.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Damien
"Most excellent."
The messenger produces a large pouch from under his cloak and hands it to you. The pouch clearly contains a large amount of coins.
"Herein is included fourteen pieces of gold and sixty pieces of silver, as a starting investment. If your expenses exceed the amount given, you may contact the Councilor's accountant to negotiate more funds."
With a bow, the messenger leaves, drawing up his cowl to shield from the starting rain.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien takes the proffered pouch. A woman with some forethought; I haven't even met her and I already like her better than Tremance. "And how do I get in touch with the Councillor or her accountant?" Once he's gotten his answer, Damien bows in turn before closing the door. He'll count the money in the bag and then put it under his pillow as he collapses in bed once more.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Damien
"Her accountant is one Thomas Hundlor. He can be reached at his office in Clifftop during the day hours. The address is Alley Street 6. If you need to meet with Councilor Delorri herself, you need to leave a word at the Council Hall and a meeting will be arranged."

Damien goes to sleep.

Ghuntomas
Despite the rain, the man who talked with Damien seems to be working on checking the boat, taking down the sail and taking it under the tarp so it won't be quite as drenched.
Later, another sailor arrives at the keelboat, and quickly joins the first under the relative dryness.
The rain soon starts to pour, making it harder to see the going-ons at the boat, not that there was much to see since both men on the boat stayed hidden by the tarpaulin.

Grendel
You wake up to the pitter patter of rain outside, feeling refreshed after a good rest. Getting out of bed and to the main room, you find your father smoking a pipe with a toughtful expression and your mother arranging the last of washed clothes close to the fireplace to dry. Judging by how wet she herself looks, she probably had them drying outside when the rain started.
"Ah, you're up," your father says, taking the pipe in his hand. "I was going to take you to get us some new pots and kettles, but I doubt old Mon's got his stand open with a rain like that outside." He takes a couple of puffs from the pipe. "How're things going with that Timon fellow?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

"Damien?" Grendel pauses. How were things going with Damien? That was a good question. At least with Tremance, I knew where my employment stood. I hope he knows what he's doing. "Things are going well enough. We've offered our services to another person. Should get a better deal than we got before. Or at least I hope we will." He shrugs. There's not much he can do about things now. "I've got a few hours before I need to head off to work. Is here anything I can take care of here?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

When he wakes up, Damien will get cleaned up a bit, slip a few of the councillor's silver coins into his own purse and stash the rest in his hiding spot along with the Councillor's letter. The young scribe will then make a quick meal for himself with some of the food he bought yesterday. When ready Damien will leave his apartment, lock it up and head over to the marketplace through the rain. He'll stock up on some rations (enough for four people for two days) and some supplies (a grappling hook, a bedroll and two sacks) for the expedition on the morrow before heading back towards the waterfront. Once there he'll keep his head down as he carefully and discreetly makes his way back to down the jetty to relieve Ghuntomas. Hunkering down next to the woodsman, Damien offers him his gold back along with some bread, cheese and a few legumes. "Good news; the Councillor has agreed to sponsor us. So, anything interesting happening down here?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Grendel
"Hmm? You're going out in the rain? Wouldn't want to be in your boots," your dad says, taking another swig from the pipe. "But like I said, we've got nothing much to do with the rain goin' on."
"Oh, but since you'll be going out, you'll need something to keep yourself warm, Grennie," your mother says, having finished with the laundry, "and I have just what you need right here somewhere..."
Your mother disappears to their bedroom. Unless you're interested in being clad in at least one extra layer of clotsh, you could do worse than leaving now.

Ghuntomas
Some more time passes, and the man who originally was talking with Damien leaves Take a Chance, leaving the newcomer there.

Damien
Sorry, forgot to mention that I'm holding you here for a moment to get everybody on the same timeline.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas continues to wait, he really should have gotten a description of Covis so he would know who he is looking for. In any case he watches for Damien aware that his new friend is aboard a potentially unfriendly boat.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Sorry for the lack of updates, getting a part-time job kinda messed up my schedule (and sleeping habits, to top it off). I should be back to (near-) daily updates now.

Ghuntomas
Time passes again. There is some activity on the wharves, as a ship seems to be leaving. Guess somebody really wants to get to the towers, weather be damned.
Some time after the boat leaves, you again spot the occupants of Take a Chance. The one who was there before is leaving, while the one that arrived some time back leaves behind, probably to keep and eye on the keelboat. The departing person moves with a quick stride, but who wouldn't in a rain.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

(OOC: apologies, I don't know how I missed this post.)

Ghuntomas nods to Damien as he joins him, the rain having thuroughly soaked his clothing. Stifling a yawn the hunter replies, "Mostly I saw you speaking with the guard before being led onto the boat and then you were joined by another man. You spoke with him for a long while, I'm assuming that was Covis? After you left another sailor joined the one on the boat taking refuge from the rain. The second man is still on the boat, though the one you were speaking with has left."[/Sblock][Sblock=Posts 241-280]Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Yeah, that was Covis. Shame, I would have liked to follow him when he left. So far the only thing we know that makes him different from the other captains is that he waits a day before making the trip to the towers. I'd really like to know what he does to prepare that takes a day." Damien starts fishing things out of his mariner's bag. "I bought a few things for our excursion with the extra money I received from the councilor. We might need this grappling hook to climb up and down our tower. I also got enough rations for the four of us for two days. Would you mind taking these and handing them out to the others for safekeeping? I didn't get a rope for the hook cause I saw that Grendel had a good coil already. This stuff cost a bit more than what the councillor gave us though so I wouldn't mind if I could get a coin or two back to cover it all." The young scribe hands over the wrapped ration bundles and iron hook to Ghuntomas. "Why don't you get yourself out of this rain and get some sleep." Damien claps the wet man on the back.

Damien will quietly keep watch on Covis' ship throughout the afternoon while waiting for Grendel to come and relieve him.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel slips out while his mother is away. He claps his father on the shoulder before he leaves, "I'll be fine, dad." He walks down to the docks, munching on a small piece of salted pork, one of two pieces that he grabbed from the kitchen before he left.

When he gets to the lookout point, he crouches down a short distance from Grendel and peers at Covis's boat. "Anything happen here today? Salted pork?" He offers the second piece to Damien.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"Hmm I should've gotten a description of him prior to setting up watch. In any case I'm going to head back to the inn. I'll be up in a few hours, hope that Gregghor hasn't gotten into trouble yet." replies Ghuntomas, another yawn coming through. A nice hot meal and a warm fire to dry off by is awefully hard to avoid thinking about at this point.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Grendell
Walking through the rain, you find yourself pretty much alone on the streets. Not many people are around in this kind of weather unless they have to. Damien hasn't come yet, so you relieve Ghuntomas of guard duty, who quickly disappears to the rainy streets of Malador.

Ghuntomas
On your way to the Mast and Mainsail, a patrol of guards stop you and ask to see if you have the license to bear arms. Judging by their faces, they'd much rather be somewhere else than on the rain-soaked streets looking for people who might not have their licenses.
When you get to the inn, the innkeeper calls you over. He tells you that the 'big burly friend of yours' got taken away by the city guard earlier for getting a tad too serious with a drunkard. The remains of at least one chair have been piled in one corner of the common room.

Damien
It takes a while to find somebody who has their shop open in weather like this, but you do find one. The bedroll looks like it might not be exactly unused, though it doesn't have any patches or rips. All in all, the goods cost you five of both goldens and silvers.
Making your way through the city, you find that Grendel has returned before you and already releaved Ghuntomas.

Damien, Grendel
There isn't any activity on Take a Chance, or the wharves at all for that matter. After a couple of hours the rain starts showing signs of lessening.
When eve starts drawing near, a person that Damien recognizes as Covis comes to the keelboat. He greets the other person onboard before he's even gotten onboard himself, and the two retreat to under the tarpaulin of the boat.
A few moments later Ghuntomas returns.

Ghuntomas
When you've had your rest and are heading back to the jetty, the rain has calmed down some. You appraise that it'll have completely stopped before nightfall. A slight breeze from the sea is picking up pace, and will help in clearing the skies.

All three
The rain has now all but stopped. A person, one Damien guesses is one of the Proud Shields, approaches your target. There is a brief conversation with the three occupants, after which Covis and the other man leave the wharves, leaving the Shield to mind the ship.

Okay, so we won't be getting to be on the way yet as I forgot about this one. Does anybody wish to follow Covis and/or the other guy?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

OOC: Do they leave together or separately?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

When Ghuntomas gets back he remarks, "Looks like Gregghor has gotten himself into a bit of trouble with the guards. I don't think he'll be joining us on this trip to the towers. I missed out on following Covis last time, shall we have a look at what he is upto now?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

"That'd be fine with me, although I'm not much for sneaking around," says Grendel.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

The two leave Take a Chance together, but go their separate ways once they leave the wharves area.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"It could be the lead we've been waiting to catch; so I say yes. I'm with Grendel though; I'm not much for sneaking about, I'm just a clerk. Ghuntomas, you're the huntsman, why don't you follow Covis from a ways back and in turn we'll be following you from further back. That way Covis will only have a chance of spotting you and you'll be better able to sneak about without us ruining it for you."

OOC: I'm sorry, but what just happened? Why didn't Damien show up on time to relieve Ghuntomas like we'd planned and role-played through? Why did Damien stay at the jetty after Grendel had come to relieve him? Why did Ghuntomas return to the jetty when he didn't say he was going back there? How is it that we all ended up at the jetty at the same time when we hadn't planned to? This sudden unexpected turn of events is rather confusing and jarring to me.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

While he is generally better at hunting without his stiff leathers on, Ghuntomas does not have time to remove them now. He sets out immediately from the jetty with a nod. He quietly slips into the city streets and moves to follow Covis from a safe distance behind.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel waits until Ghuntomas is a safe distance away, and then turns to Damien. "No time like the present. Maybe we can use our knowledge of the city to our advantage here. If Ghuntomas gets lost or loses him, we could possibly guess at where he might be going."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"I'm guessing that he's either heading to his home for the evening or to the Flow. If it's home then we're probably out of luck. If it's the flow then we're probably in trouble." Damien heads out with Grendel after Ghuntomas.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Clarifiers
Damien spent an hour waiting for Covis, and also went looking for the items he bought. Since Grendel did much less and didn't have anything else to do, he went and relieved Ghuntomas.
Grendel is then later joined by Damien whose watchturn starts then. For my own sanity (splitting the party is a lot of work when you want to keep people on roughly the same time of day, especially when sleeping is involved. We had Grendel already woken up before Damien had gotten to sleep earlier in posting, which would only happen if Grendel slept for less than two hours, for example) I assumed that people didn't have important things to do, so they could all stay at the jetty.
If you feel like Damien would've gone to do something else after his scheduled turn of watch, we can retcon that. Currently it is Grendel's stretch of the day, soon to be switching over to Ghuntomas for a nightwatch, switching over to Damien again in the morning a short while before your scheduled time for setting sail.

Does that clear up things a bit?

Trailing Covis, you find he is making his way towards the Flow. Why he might be going there is anybody's guess. Though Covis does glance over his shoulder a couple of times, he does not appear to spot the able stalker that is Ghuntomas.
Entering the area known as Beggar's Flow, you are all reminded very concretely how different the living conditions between the poor and the fortunate of Malador are. The makeshift structures that serve as the homes of Flow residents look like they probably topple over with a good push, your feet sink almost to the knees in the after-rain mud.
The streets, if they could be called that, don't seem to have any logic behind them. If you follow Covis in deep and then lose sight of him, it's quite possible you would get lost. The fact that night is almost here is also not a thing in your favor, considering the reputation of Beggar's Flow
Are you going to follow Covis into the Flow, or leave now?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: As I see it, the sun rose sometime about 7 in the morning, Damien spent an hour past sunrise to wait for Covis and then went home to sleep. He got up just past noon (about four hours later) stopped off at the market to buy some supplies and then got back to the jetty about 1 in the afternoon. The reason Damien got there ahead of Grendel would be that Grendel was free to sleep a full eight hours and would still be in bed while Damien only slept half as much as he needed too. I was planning on having Damien catch up on his sleep in the evening once Grendel came to relieve him. Erekose and I had even role-played Damien showing up to relieve Ghuntomas. I just don't see the point of invalidating what we'd already played. I also think you're getting ahead of the players. The players had never talked about staying up the following night or of organizing ourselves into more shifts the way you'd detailed. I don't know where you got that from.

Grendel and Damien are simply following Ghuntomas so it's up to him if he proceeds into the Flow first. If he does Damien will follow him as planned.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel will also follow Ghuntomas wherever he decides to follow Covis.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

OOC:
See, that's where we mixed up. I missed the part about Damien only having a few hours of sleep (I checked, you did write it in so it's my mess-up).
But, like I said, it'd lead to at least two separate groups which in turn means I need to keep two divergent lines interesting, or leave some of the players with no world to deal with. I'm not an experienced GM, so I'm much more comfortable with occasionally just putting everybody together than trying to balance weaving two or three different parts of the story simultaneously.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas decides that Covis is worth trailing into the Flow and will continue to follow, though he does check that his backup is still somewhere behind him.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Ghuntomas
You follow Covis, who doesn't seem to bothered with his boots sinking into the mud, through the twists and turns of the Flow for a while. After a while he enters a building far larger than the ones around it, with banners of different shades of red hanging from it.
Then you notice that your friends have been stopped by two ruffians.

Damien, Grendell
You follow Ghuntomas, trying with your much more meager skills to go unnoticed.
Suddenly your path is blocked by two wiry-looking fellows who are holding large pieces of drift wood in their hands.
"You two don' look like ya know where you are, do they, Hans?"
"They sure don', Sven."
The two do what they probably think is their best impression of evil laughter, though it sounds more like two half-wits making an arse out of themselves.
"Dis is our street, an' you need ta pay a toll," the one addressed as Sven says, pointing his makeshift club at Damien's chest.
"Two silvers fer a man, itis," the other adds, nodding like he had remembered something very important.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel rolls his eyes. He pulls down the hood of his cloak so the two of them can see the scars on his face and his mangled nose. "You know what? You look like a couple of halfwits making arses out of themselves. Your street. The hell it is. Why don't the two of you go back home to your mothers for a couple of glasses of warm milk and let us go on our way? Or, of course, we can settle it here and now." He cracks his knuckles.

OOC: Intimidate, 16.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas will quickly look back to make sure Covis has entered the building, then he will turn around and sneak back to his friends. He intends to sneak up behind the thugs and make sure they dont try anything. If they try to make a move he'll be ready. If he has time he will spend it examining the terrain to get a sense of where best to attack from (gather tokens).
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien's eyes go wide in feigned panic as the young clerk begins to slowly back away cautiously... from the scarred sailor beside him. "Gr-Grendel... Please... Don't hurt em. It's not their fault; they don't know any better." Damien begins to tremble in fear for the poor fools who've raised his companion's ire "Just let em go okay? Y-you remember what happened last time." Damien turns to the two thugs and mouths the word 'run'.

OOC: Aid another action on Grendel's Intimidate check: Intimidate (1d20+5=12)
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

For a moment, it seems like the thugs might retort something back, but Damien's assistance helps Grendel's impression so that the two turn tail and run away. Sven manages to trip in the mud before he gets to one of the narrow passages between the makeshift houses.
A woman close to you snickers as she watches the two street owners flee, but otherwise the few people that are around don't seem to react in any way. Most likely the current scene is quite normal in the life of Beggar's Flow.

OoC: The two thugs tried and failed their opposed Intimidate check. It was close, though.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien smiles and claps the scarred sailor on the back. "Very gracious of you to let them live Grendel. Imagine, thinking they could best a swordsman like you with a couple of sticks." The young scribe says the last with a wink while setting off to try and catch up with Ghuntomas.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas nods as the two finish dealing with the thugs. He then turns again towards the building that Covis dissappeared into. When close enough that he can see the entrance, he takes up position where he and the other two can hide. He then waits for Grendel and Damien to catch up so that he can report the situation.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel laughs. "Your act probably did more to help than mine did." He starts to head forward towards Ghuntomas. "Well? What have you found?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"Covis went into that building there just before those morons tried to accost you." replies Ghuntomas indicating the building ahead.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Becoming very serious Damien answers "Acting? Who was acting?"

Meeting up with Ghuntomas Damien looks up at the building pointed out by the disheveled man, paying particular attention to the red banners hanging from it. "I've heard rumors for years about what goes on in the Flow. I don't know for sure, it might just be a dive... or a pit-fighting arena."

OOC: Can Damien recall anything about such an establishment in the Flow? Knowledge (local) +9, taking 10, total 19.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

"Pit fighting." Grendel grimaces as he remembers his days of bare-knuckle fights down at the docks. "Let's hope not."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Damien can't recall anything specific, but he does recall having heard the name 'Bloody Banner Arena' being whispered around.

The ramshackle building dominates the area around it, standing taller than the common shanties around it and, the more unusual thing, it is built from earthen bricks and stone. Only the door and roof are built from the traditional Beggar's Flow materials of cast-off planks from lumberyards and discarded sails.
The building is roughly circular in shape, and massive in relation to the shack around it, reaching a diameter of perhaps over a hundred feet.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

The young scribe motions towards the crimson banners fluttering overhead. "There are few other buildings this big in the Flow, and I've heard tell of an arena called the 'Bloody Banner'. I can't imagine that there'd be many other places around here it could be." Damien looks towards the dark entryway that Covis disappeared through. "Covis could just be here for the sport and gambling or he could be here to meet someone "shady". So do we go in or not? If we do we'll have to try and stay out of sight of Covis; he might get suspicious if he sees us both here and on his ship in the morning; that and he's already met me." The nervous scribe pulls his hood down low over his head.

OOC: Heh. It looks like I guessed correctly. Go me!
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Kajamba Lion

Grendel nods, running a finger along a pretty vicious scar across his jawline. Pit fighting. Damn it. "Let's go in. Ghuntomas?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

"In we go. Too bad Gregghor got arrested, this looks like his kind of place." replies Ghuntomas, wondering if the stranger will be here with Covis as well.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Entering through the door, the three of you find that most of the large building's inside is taken up by a single open area, currenlty housing an abundance of people. The center of the floor has a pit deeper than an adult man is tall and there is some movement in there.
"Five coppers fer each," a harsh and firm voice says, belonging to one of the two guards at the doorway. The two guards are dressed in clothes that can be considered fine by the Flow standards, and hold heavy-looking batons at their sides.

You can't spot Covis with a quick look around, though once you're rid of the guard, you'll probably get a chance to take a better look at the place.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien looks at the guard while he fishes the five coins out of his purse. "Who's in the pit tonight?" Giving the man his share of the entry fee, Damien walks in with his companions as he pulls his cloak and hood closer around himself and slides his purse back along his belt out of reach of others and where he can keep a hand on it himself. "Hm. It probably wouldn't be too bad if Covis saw one or both of you here. With this crowd and the action in the pit he probably wouldn't remember seeing you in the morning unless you try standing out somehow. I'll try to stay near the back wall out of sight though. Ghuntomas, would you care to take a look around? Maybe you can find him and see who he's with."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas pays the 5cp for entry.

"Will do" replies Ghuntomas. He begins to move through the crowd trying to spot Covis.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

"They've got some rookies picked from the Flow ruffians goin' against Adder. The crew's setting up some scenery to spice up things. Should start soon, me thinks," the guard says, not too interested in Damien.

It crosses Damien's mind that it wouldn't necessarily be devastating even if Covis did spot and remember any of the group, seeing as they can have a plausible reason to be here.

A1
This open area circles around most of the arena itself. A crude, waist-high brick wall prevents anyone from falling in to the arena, and a pair of iron fences with gates set into
them separates the public area from the gladiators’ facilities.
The floor here is simple earth, packed hard from having hundreds of people walking and standing on. There are currently easily over fifty people in attendance.

A2
This huge pit is 10 feet deep. The walls are of packed earth, with regular struts and supports of timber to prevent them from collapsing. The floor of the arena is packed earth.
Three people are currently stacking sacks to create crude walls on the arena.

A3
This small wooden stall has a large blackboard set up behind it, and several different colors of chalk piled ready for use. The “Olloman’s Odds-Making” sign over the stall has seen better days, its paint fading and cracked.
There are a dozen people currently around the stall, trying to get the small man inside the stall or his assistant to take up their bet. It is also where you spot Covis. He looks frustrated, having to either wait or push his way past the throng of people.

A5
Although no different from the Public Stands in appearance, this region of the building can be reached only through the gates in the iron fences or by jumping down into the arena and the using the stairs at the other end. You are quite sure the guards will object to the latter, however.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Erekose13

Ghuntomas moves around towards the betting board. He'll put down a bet too, but keep an eye towards Covis. Not having met the man in person, there really shouldn't be any problem being in the same area as him.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Damien leans closer to the scarred sailor next to him "I've never been to a pit fight; how about you Grendel?" Damien tries to read the betting board from where he is. Who's on the board and what are the odds?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Dalamar

Currently the board only reads two names, "Adder" and "rookies", with two-to-one odds against Adder (I think that's how you say it when you get double the coins you bet in case the rookies win over Adder. Not really too versed in gambling terminology myself).
A quick ask-around reveals that Adder is a well-known and seasoned fighter, known for using a spear instead of the usual sword and shield.

Covis is betting twelve silvers on Adder. Judging by the way he talks with the bet-taker, he's a regular patron.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Sounding a little worried, the young scribe looks around nervously and leans closer to Grendel. "Uhm... Are these matches... to the death?"

OOC: I think you mean two-to-one against the rookies. If someone bets on them they'll get two coins for every one coin they bet, for a total of three. Conversely, for Adder its two-to-one odds-on; so Covis will get his twelve silvers back as well as six more if Adder wins. At least that's how I understand it.[/Sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (May 16, 2006)

"They're too still to think they'd have just dropped the anchor, but there shouldn't be any rooftops near enough to the surface in this area..."
Covis runs his hand over his goatee a few times before speaking more.
"We're going in slow to see what's going on, see if they need any help. Unther, you've got good eyes, get to the helm and keep an eye out on any new obstacles the currents might've brough."
Covis's sailors are quick to follow their Captain's orders, and soon _Take a Chance_ is slowly drifting towards the other boat. 
"Nothing so far, Cap'n," Unther reports, hanging part-way over the edge. "Wait! There's a mast straight ahead, just under the surface!"
The keelboat ends up evading half a dozen masts jutting just under the surface before reaching the other one, which hasn't been so lucky. 
A small chat later, and what was already suspected turn out to be right: _Graceful Drake_ was hit by the mast of one of the sunken boats that were brought in by the currents. The hull was damaged and part of the mast stuck, immobilizing her.
The captain of _Graceful Drake_ asks if Covis would take over his two passengers, seeing as how they need to return to the wharves for repair work.
"I don't mind, really," Covis answers, "though you'll have to ask the customers I've currently got. A customer's always right, and all that."


----------



## Ambrus (May 16, 2006)

Damien takes the measure of the two adventurers before responding to the two captains. _"Please bide a moment."_ Turning to his two companions, the young scribe motions for them to join him at the bowsprit for a brief whispered conversation. _"So how's about it gentlemen? Two extra sets of eyes, ears and arms means a better chance of staying safe but it also means we'll have to split our take with them. It also means that we may have to trust our lives to these strangers."_ Damien looks briefly back to ensure that no one is eavesdropping before turning back and continuing at a whisper. _"They also don't know about Ghuntomas' family's murderer or our investigations. That might put them at odds with us eventually..."_


----------



## Iron Captain (May 17, 2006)

Subotai puts one hand on his hip as he leans on his spear with his other. Apparently sensing that Damien and the others are speaking of him and his companion, whom he only met a day or two before, he tries to look trustworthy and as strong as best as he can.

He looks towards Damien apparently eager to hear of their decision.

_I hope they take us aboard. The coin we could earn would be most convienient and who knows, perhaps other tests of skill would await us after this one. _

He moves towards Bendis and leans in to whisper something to him: "Do you think they will take us on board?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 17, 2006)

"Fine with me," says Grendel.  "Safety in numbers.  And, despite the fact that we've been working together for a few days now, we are still essentially strangers.  I mean, I would have guessed that Gregghor would have been somewhat reliable.  Plus, with an equal share, they'll probably be amenable to most things.  Coin is a pretty convincing interlocutor."  He stops speaking after that, almost as if dragging the word "interlocutor" out of his subconscious was extremely taxing.  In a way, of course, it was, and the scarred man massages his temple for a moment before letting out an enormous yawn.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 17, 2006)

Bendis looks across at the gathered group, as if appraising their worth.  He is standing easily, with little tension in his small, twisted body.

"Eh? We'll see.  They'll make the decision they'll make, and we'll do what we must to get where we are going.  My luck never plays out the way I hope, so I just get by on determination.  Better not to hope now, and just take things as they come."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2006)

"Bring the on board, if we find out that they have been working with that Stranger then all the better to have them within reach than out there in the unknown.  We could use some muscle with Gregghor in jail." replies Ghuntomas.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 18, 2006)

"More muscle.  We could use more muscle," says Grendel.  "I mean, what do you think I do?"


----------



## Ambrus (May 18, 2006)

Damien looks curiously at Grendel for a moment before nodding in agreement. _Odd, the further out to sea he gets the more peculiar his speech._ Turning back towards the captains and the two new passengers Damien breaks into a sincere smile and says: _"It seems the three of us are in agreement; we'd welcome these two gentleman on our expedition."_ Nodding to Covis, the young scribe puts a foot up onto the gunwale and reaches a hand across the gap between the ships to help the two men to cross. _"My name's Damien."_[Sblock=Damien's description]Damien is a fair skinned young man in his late teens. His thin frame combined with his six foot height gives him a mildly lanky appearance. He keeps his light brown hair trimmed to a finger's length and his face clean shaven. Since Damien regularly travels on foot he prefers to dress in a pair of practical breeches and boots with a thigh-length tunic rather than wearing a traditional scholar's ankle length robe. Over the tunic he wears a stiff leather jerkin along with a sleeved burgundy cloak for added warmth. He carries his trade tools and possessions, oddly perhaps, in a canvas and leather mariner's bag slung over his shoulder. He appears unarmed.[/Sblock]Nodding towards the shorter of his two companions, Damien simply introduces the man by saying _"...this is Grendel"_.[Sblock=Grendel's description]Grendel is short and stocky, with skin and hair bleached and bronzed by the sun. His muscular arms are covered with tattoos, a reminder of his days at sea, and his body is laced with scars, a remnant of his participation in bare knuckles fighting contests on the docks during shore leave. Stubborn and methodical, Grendel has a hard time making quick decisions, aiming, instead, to outlast all opponents and detractors. Life for the young man is nothing but a war of attrition, and he fully intends to be the last man standing.[/Sblock]Nodding in turn towards the taller of the two, Damien says simply _"and Ghuntomas"_.[Sblock=Ghuntomas' description]Ghuntomas is a tall wild haired individual in his early thirties. With dark brown eyes and a tanned complexion as well as a generally unkempt nature, he looks rather disheveled. He usually wears his traveling leathers, carrying his sword and shield in hand as he moves through the wilds. At home outside the comforts of a big city, Malador is a strange sight to him.[/Sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (May 19, 2006)

Bendis steps foward, bowing slightly at the waste, and says, "Hello, my name is Bendis Lancaster...thank you for allowing us on your voyage...we've had some problems here."

Description: [sblock] Bendis is VERY short.  His face is deeply scarred and twisted.  He has striking green eyes, whispy red-blong hair, and a short-cut beard, curled at the bottom.  His clothes and armor are fairly nice, and he wears two small blades on his belt.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 19, 2006)

Grendel looks at the short, scarred man.  _Short and scarred.  That's no way to go through life._  "I'm Grendel.  Pleased to meet you, although would that it were under better circumstances.  You're lucky we came along, judging by the shape of her hull."[sblock]Ah, we never see ourselves quite as others see us.  [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2006)

At Damien's introduction, Ghuntomas nods and shakes the hands of the two new comers.  He doesn't say much choosing to stay guarded with the new people.


----------



## Iron Captain (May 19, 2006)

Subotai fastens the spear behind his back before hopping across the gap between the 2 ships.
He seems to think for a short second looking at Damien's hand, then grabs it firmly.
"I am Subotai. I thank you for allowing us aboard your vessel."
He than in turn shakes the hands of the other 2 men.

He takes off his backpack and places it together with his spear and shortbow on the deck out of the way.

[Sblock=Appearance]Subotai stands around 5'7" tall. He is dressed in simple leather armour with a leather cap which is lined with fur and has a wolf's fang sticking out of it. His black hair is short and he sports a thin long mustache and small goatee as well as some days worth of stubble. 
It's clear he spent most of his time in the wild and is probably a little overwhelmed at the wonders a modern City such as Malador has to offer. He is silent most of the time and utters few words except when enjoying a drink and some gambling. Whenever there is a quite moment he plays with a pair of dice in his hand either staring absently at them or the horizon.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (May 21, 2006)

The newcomers stow their stuff under the tarpaulin while Covis is making sure that the other captain is sure they'll be able to get to the shore.

It takes a moment for _Take a Chance_ to navigate around the last of masts in the area, but after that the keelboat picks up speed again. As the sun starts its sink under the horizon, the floating fortress rafts become visible.
"We'll be anchoring closeby to the rafts for the night," Covis informs everybody, "no point in chancing the waters in the dark when things might've changed. We'll get the inspection done first thing in the morning and head for the Tower straight after it. I suggest rest, especially for the five of you who'll need to keep your eyes sharp in case there are weakened floors or walls, or other things left behind by the Masters."


----------



## Ambrus (May 22, 2006)

Once back underway Damien returns to the bowsprit and sits with his gilded flute held casually in his lap and an inviting demeanor about his face. He manages not stare unduly at the little scarred man. _Every person I've met lately seems stranger than the last. What am I doing here with these people?

_ _"Don't thank us; we're only too happy to have the extra bodies along with us to plumb the towers. Grendel and me both hail from the Harborside in Malador. He used to be a dragboat fisher and I do some work as a scribe around the city. Ghuntomas is newly arrived from the forests of Borat to the west. This is our first trip to the towers. So Bendis and... Subotai is it? Whereabouts are you two from? Ever been to the towers?"_


----------



## Iron Captain (May 22, 2006)

Subotai shakes his head while he finishes chewing on some sort of dried meat.
_"I come from a steppe to the west where my people live. It is quite far though, I would say at least 2 weeks of riding.
I am very new to this city having only arrived 3 days ago after my horse was slain by some foul creatures. I was quite overwhelmed to be honest at how large this city is. I was looking for work as I have little gold left and met upon Bendis while I was buying supplies from a merchant near the harbour. We spoke and he told me of these towers suggesting we go together as apparently they do pose some sort of peril though they also seem to promise great riches."_
He lifts his waterskin and offers it to Damien and the others who might be sitting nearby. After he has taken a drink of the water he begins to speak again.
_"Do you know what is in these towers? Have you been there?"_


----------



## Ambrus (May 22, 2006)

Damien doesn't allow his smile to waver as he repeats himself for the foreigner's benefit. _"No we've never been there; this is our first trip. I've heard stories about the towers for years, though I imagine our good captain here would know better than anyone what we could expect."_ Damien motions towards Covis, if he'd care to enlighten them all.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 22, 2006)

Bendis listens to the others and grins.

"I'm a city boy, myself.  My father lost an expedition in these towers, and with it some mighty fine men.  Trust me boys, the peril is great.  But then, that expedition wasn' us!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 23, 2006)

"Your confidence is reassuring, but who's to say that we will be any different?" says Grendel thoughtfully.  "Whatever might happen, though, I'm glad to have another two sets of eyes with us."


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2006)

Growing solemn at Bendis' admission and Grendel's pessimism, Damien offers his opinion. _"It's true that some delvers have encountered some of the Masters' traps and ancient guardians on occasion, and some fine men have fallen to them over the years to be sure, but if we want to worry about bad things that might occur it seems more likely to me that we'd simply find... nothing. People have been salvaging treasures from the towers for over fifty years now and the Masters' aren't around to make any more treasures for people like us to find. There was only so much treasure out there when the towers were discovered, and five decades of pillaging has surely made a dent in em. Sure stories of mortal dangers and vast treasures discovered make the rounds most often, but from what I've seen the majority of treasure hunters are more likely to find nothing in their searchings than to stumble onto either dangers or riches."_ Brightening up, the young sage continues. _"I'm with Bendis though; why start an expedition expecting the worst? With luck the Mariner will be with us."_


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2006)

Ghuntomas sits quietly. He doesnt really care if they find riches or not. He is after his sons murderer and the trail leads this way.


----------



## Iron Captain (May 24, 2006)

Subotai smiles at Damien's last words. He gets up and leans on the side of the ship looking out into the dark night to see if he can already catch a glimpse of the towers.

For the rest of the evening he will see if he can coax any of the others into playing dice with him perhaps earning a copper coin or two.

He'll try and get some early sleep. The unfamiliar voyage across the ocean has made him quite tired and he wants to be rested for their arrival at the towers.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 24, 2006)

Grendel politely refuses Subotai's offer of a game of dice.  The only thing worse than finding out that he had bad luck was confirming it and giving rise to the thought that he would continue to have bad luck in the future.  Not worth it, all things considered.  He settles in a comfortable spot on deck and watches the stars until he falls asleep.


----------



## Ambrus (May 24, 2006)

Being the outgoing sort, Damien spends the better part of the day chatting alternatively with his own companions, the new passengers, the Captain, his first mate or the other sailors. The young sage manages to ingratiate himself with the strangers and keep most people talking by asking them simple questions about themselves and then allowing the conversation to flow naturally. By the end of the day, he's managed to get a better idea of what each person is about.

Damien stands at the prow taking in the sight silently when the sun begins to sink into the sea and the drowning towers and barges come into view. As a clerk he'd sailed out to the barges a few times before, working on the Excise House's behalf to tally the loot plundered by others. He'd never had to venture into the towers themselves though. _What have I gotten myself into?..._

Late into the evening, as the _Take a Chance_ sways gently at anchor, Damien softly serenades the resting sailors, adventurers and towers guards with his flute. The sound carries far across the still waters until the young sage finally falls asleep himself.[Sblock=OOC]EH, has Damien had any luck with his political mastermind feat, gaining manipulation tokens against the sailors, first mate or Covis?[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2006)

After a time, Ghuntomas opens up a bit to the new comers, sharing minor pleasantries and speaking little of himself.  It'll take time for him to trust them even as much as Damien and Grendel.  For the most part he sits by the rail, staring out into sea; the face of his son's murderer fixed firmly in mind.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 24, 2006)

Bendis sticks around the other adventurers, looking on, laughing at the story, but says very little most of the next night.  After a while, he takes out one of his shortswords and begins sharpening.


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2006)

Listening in on the conversation about the dangers of the Towers, one of the sailors comments on it.
"It's quite possible to run into both riches and traps in the Towers even in this day. A single expedition usually clears just one or two, maybe three, floors in a given Tower even though some of the tallest ones have even more than ten floors over the water, so a given Tower can support over three expeditions before running dry, if you pardon the play on words."

The night proves uneventful, and in the morning _Take a Chance_ gets to the fortress rafts. Tower guards enter the keelboat and go through all of the items onboard, including everybody's possessions. After the thorough inspection, you are on your way towards your first foray into the famous Drowning Towers. The boat passes a couple of the imposing buildings, heading deeper into the area.
"If nothing strange comes across, we should reach the Tower I have in mind in half an hour at most," Covis informs his now-numbering-five passengers, "I suggest you do a last minute check on your equipment."

_Damien earns one manipulation token on Covis (you had to spend one to succeed on the check, so net gain of one). He also gains two each on two different crew members, one of them the newcomer of the bunch._


----------



## Erekose13 (May 27, 2006)

Ghuntomas does as Covis suggests and checks all his stuff. With nothing amiss, he is ready as always to face the dangers that he can see.  In his mind he hopes that he will find his son's murderer somewhere in these cursed towers.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 27, 2006)

Grendel grabs his pack and the rope, carefully tying the grapple on to it.  He looks as Ghuntomas and Damien and nods.  Turning to Bendis and Subotai, the scarred sailor grins grimly.  "Ready, lads?"


----------



## ByteRynn (May 27, 2006)

Bendis hitches up his stuff, and checks to be sure both of his blades are secure.

"Ready then."


----------



## Ambrus (May 28, 2006)

During the official inspection of the _Take a Chance_, Damien will cooperate fully while remaining unobtrusive and vigilant. He's careful to note which guards board the ship, how the search is conducted, what is searched, what is found and how it is all tallied. The young clerk with the prodigious intellect keeps his own mental record of every valuable object the guards make note of.

Damien returns Grendel's nod silently. The young sage's preparations simply involve rolling and stowing his bedroll, standing up and slinging his mariner's bag across his back. Turning to face the towers looming ever larger ahead, Damien runs his hands down his sides to straighten his clothes. Nervously brushing his hair back allows him to run his fingers over the pommel of the dagger he wears concealed beneath his leather jerkin between his shoulder blades. Closing his eyes, the young arcanist clears his mind and turns his attention to the eldritch forces pervading the area. Unseen by any, reality twists itself into and out of a knot shape in his closed left hand.


----------



## Iron Captain (May 28, 2006)

Subotai prepares his shortbow and slings his quiver of arrows and the bow over his shoulder. 
The throwing axe is stuck into his belt, his two daggers are sheathed.

"Do you think we will require a light source in the tower?" he asks while showing one of the torches from his backpack.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 28, 2006)

"Can you see in the dark?" Grendel asks.  "Bring it.  Even if we don't need it, it's better to have it and not use it than to wish you had brought it."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2006)

"I'm betting we'll need the light." replies Ghuntomas.  He hefts his backpack of supplies and makes sure his weapon is secured before moving forward to dissembark.


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2006)

Damien memorizes the items onboard as the guards go over them.

In a moment the anchor is lowered and _Take a Chance_ comes to a halt next to one of the landmarks that Malador is so well-known for. The building itself reaches over 60ft over the water's surface.
"See those windows over there," Covis says, pointing to openings just below the Tower's top, "I suggest you climb in through them. There's a blood rook nest on the roof, and the birds are very territorial, especially if they happen to have laid eggs."
The walls, while made of stone, don't have many cracks and other features to help in climbing, and it looks like it might be quite difficult without a rope to help. 
The top of Tower is surrounded by an iron fence, though Ghuntomas notes that it looks rather rusty. There seems to be only one floor with actual windows -the one pointed out by Covis- while the others seem to have what look like arrow slits.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 1, 2006)

Damien whistles appreciatively at the stature of the tower looming overhead. _"An iron weight, a coil of rope and a sixty foot toss straight up... Hell of a throw... Who here's got a good arm?"_ The young sage glances about his companions questioningly before returning his attention to the tower roof. _"Assuming we can get the hook up there someone will have to keep watch with a bow or sling to make sure the rooks don't attack and cause us a bad spill. I'd also be curious to see what we can spy through those slits on the way up. It'd be good to know what to expect as we descend through the interior."_


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 1, 2006)

"I do not know if my strength is enough to throw a hook all the way to the top, but I am greatly skilled with my bow." He then looks at Grendel. "You seem to be the strongest out of all of us, would you care to try your luck with the hook?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 1, 2006)

"I'd be happy to give it a try," Grendel says.  He aims carefully, and, then, launches the hook.  The first throw falls a bit short as Grendel holds onto the line too long.  He then takes careful aim and lets it rip again.[sblock]Take 20 for a 23 on the second shot.  I used Strength since the idea was to throw for distance.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2006)

Throwing a grappling hook is a function of the Use Rope skill, and the throw is made in secret as there is a chance that the grappling hook doesn't attach properly. Unfortunately I'm away from my dice and out of time, so the resolution of Ghuntomas's (with the best Use Rope at +6) hook toss will most likely wait till late Sunday my time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ghuntomas will give it a shot as well when the throw appears difficult.  Trying to show off his skills, he fails miserably.

[sblock=ooc]can I take 20?[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2006)

Ghuntomas swings the grappling hook and lets it fly at an arc. It lands between posts of the railing on the roof of the Tower, and a tug confirms it found purchase.

_As there is a penalty for failure of wide enough margin (the hook attaching but coming loose later), it is my judgement that the "secure a grappling hook" portion of Use Rope can't be used with Take 20, and a simple try tells that Ghuntomas can't get the hook to attach with Take 10.
Do note that I used a roll made by myself to judge the results._


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 7, 2006)

Subotai finds a good spot on the boat from which he can see well, prepares his bow and nocks an arrow.
"Who will be the first to climb the rope? Do not fear my aim with my bow is excellent and I will keep those birds away should they come too close."
He smiles at the others and then turns his eyes towards the top of the tower looking for any sign of the birds.

[sblock=OOC]Spot +7 if it is needed[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2006)

"I'll take point." says Ghuntomas after he is certain that the hook is secured.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 7, 2006)

_"I'll follow you up Ghuntomas."_

While he waits and watches the woodsman's ascent, the young sage speaks with the Captain. _"You'll weigh anchor here and wait for us to come back down?"_

Once Ghuntomas has safely reached the top Damien will grasp the rope and begin the arduous climb himself. On the way up he'll try to swing over to the various arrow slits to take a peek inside.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 8, 2006)

Grendel waits until all the others have gone up the rope and then follows them up.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 8, 2006)

Bendis waits for Damien to stop twirling the rope around in an attempt to look in the arrow slits and then shimmies up the rope.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2006)

"Once you're all up there, I'm moving her a bit off from the Tower," Covis says, "I heard that once the whole building exploded, sinking the keelboat that was waiting for the scavengers to return."

Ghuntomas gives the rope a tug, and it holds. He starts the slow ascend towards the window. As he's barely gotten on the wall, the rusty piece of railing that the hook attached to breaks off, the piece dropping to the waters and the climber ending up on his hind.
Another throw, this time more accurate, sends the grappling hook inside the window. Without another incident, everybody manages to scale the wall. A single blood rook circles around as the group is climbing, though as nobody is approaching the roof, it doesn't show any aggression.
The arrow slits didn't yield much information as not much light passed through them and there was no source of light inside.
At last everybody is in the same place. The room you entered is a large semi-circle, probably occupying half of this floor. There isn't much in this room, though marks here and there show that there has been something here before: scraps of cloth remaining of wall hangings ripped down, and even some of the floor stones have been dug out of their place. There is also a monstrous form the size of a cat, though judging from its pose and not moving, it is merely a corpse (Damien recognizes it as a monstrous breed of centipedes).
The room only contains one wooden door in the middle of the straight wall ahead of you. The door looks somewhat bloated due to the damp air, but it doesn't look like it's stuck.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2006)

"I wonder if this tower has been plundered already.  Shall we check this out?" Ghuntomas says as he moves over to the door to try and see if it is locked.

[sblock=ooc]Search +8 on the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 10, 2006)

"Perhaps the upper levels have been visited already, but I would assume that there is still something to be found in the lower levels. I say we press on. I will cover the door."

Subotai again nocks an arrow into his bow keeping an eye out for any movement.

[sblock=OOC]How large is the tower approx.?[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2006)

OOC: So Damien didn't spot anything on his way up; did he hear anything moving inside the lower rooms while listening at all of the arrow slits? (Listen +4)

The young sage walks around the circumference of the room while catching his breath after the strenuous climb (Search +9). He tentatively runs a hand along the tattered bits of cloth left hanging on the wall. _I'm here. A Master could have stood right in this spot admiring this very tapestry long ago..._

Bringing his thoughts back to the present, Damien walks over to the unusually large vermin carcass and kneels down for a closer look at it out of curiosity. He turns to regard Ghuntomas and Subotai as they speak. _"The chambers below looked quite dark from the outside, perhaps it'd be a good time to light one of those torches now."_ The young sage walks back to the window and leans out to call out to the _Take a Chance_ slowly pulling away. _"Ahoy Captain! It looks like someone's already been through here. We're going to take a look around but don't go too far."_


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 10, 2006)

Bendis, remembering tales of battles and dangers here in the towers, stands ready, letting the others, presumably experts in this sort of thing look around.  He simply draws his blades, rests them on his shoulders, and waits.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 10, 2006)

Grendel stands to the side, waiting to see what happens.  He doesn't make any special preparations for a possible attack or any such thing, just watches as the others inspect the area.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2006)

Damien didn't hear anything, though the soft sound of waves washing against the Tower and _Take a Chance_ might've concealed sounds from the inside.
"Aye aye, tomorrow morn is the latest we can wait, after that we'll run short on rations on the return trip."

The Tower itself would seem to be fifty or even sixty feet across. The ceiling is approximately 10ft high, and judging from the arrow slit-windows, all of the floors are similarly sized.

Checking the door, Ghuntomas notes that it isn't locked and doesn't find anything wrong with it. Everyone at the ready, he opens the door, which opens into the room the group is currently in, the hinges corroded by the salty air wailing a sad cry.
The room behind the door is much smaller than the one the group is currently in, and shaped like a quarter-circle. The ceiling is filled with spider webs, though by their appearance made by a spider the size most of you wouldn't want to ever see. The creater of the web isn't visible, however.
There's a door, slightly ajar, straight across.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 12, 2006)

Subotai eyes go wide at the sight of the giant spider web.
"What sort of creature could create something like that?" He asks as he motions towards the web with the end of his bow.
"Shall we press onward? Someone in the front should carry a torch, who knows what lurks in these shadowy corners?"

He holds the arrow and bow in one hand while he pulls a torch from his belt. He will give it to the first to offer to carry it.

He keeps a sharp eye and ear out for any strange movement or unwanted critters that might be lurking ahead of them. _(Spot and Listen +7)_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 13, 2006)

"We shouldn't have to worry much about the creator.  I'll take care of it.  Give me the torch."  Grendel takes the torch and lights it with the flint and steel in his pack.  The sailor then starts to slowly pace off the edges of the room, lighting the webs with carefully with the flame.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 13, 2006)

In answer to Subotai's question Damien points to the carcass of the unusually large centipede lying in the first room. _"I imagine one or more spiders of a stature comparable to this creature. It seems that there's something in this tower which makes the vermin grow unnaturally large. Perhaps something remains of the Masters' eldricht power here..."_ Remaining still, the young arcanist attempts to reach outward with his eldricht senses, trying to gain a feel for the flow of mana in the room around him.

OOC: There aren't any rules that covers what Damien is trying; the Iron Heroes magic system has no _detect magic_ equivalent that I'm aware of. I'm just role-playing really.

Damien offers Grendel a smile of approval when the scarred sailor takes up the torch and proceeds to burn down the thick webs. _"Good idea Grendel, though be careful. Such an enlarged spider may be unusually tricksy and dangerous. Everyone, keep looking up. We don't need poisonous or diseased vermin dropping down on any of us."_ Taking his own advice, the young sage pulls the strap of his mariner's bag over his shoulder to sling it securely across his chest and then pulls the hood of his cloak up to cover his head. _"Grendel, when you're done pass me the torch; you'd do best to keep your hands free for your shield and weapon."_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 14, 2006)

"Only too glad to," the sailor says.  Once finished, he hands Damien the torch, straps on his shield, and unsheathes his sword.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2006)

The webs easily take fire, despite the damp air all around.

Damien doesn't unearth anything, though the hair at the back of his neck starts standing.

After the fires die down, the group moves to the door. Taking a peek inside, the pointman doesn't notice anything and opens the door. The view opens into a hallway running along the outer wall of the tower, running to the right and back. There's another closed door right to your left, while stony steps leading down are at the end of the hallway to the right.
The outer wall is adourned by one of the windows on this floor, showing a scene of the sea with a few other Towers jutting over the waves.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 14, 2006)

Damien waves the torch back and forth in the hallway before nodding to the left. _"We'd best finish checking out this floor before going any deeper down. Sure seems like this level at least was cleaned out long ago."_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2006)

"Absolutely."  Ghuntomas checks the door before opening it.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 14, 2006)

Subotai nods to Damien and looks out the window admiring the view from this height.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 15, 2006)

Grendel smiles at Damien's suggestion.  He appreciated the need to be methodical.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2006)

Another check and another opened door later, our herous find themselves in another empty room, shaped as a quarter-circle again. In the corner of the room, there are stairs leading upwards, most likely to the roof of the Tower. There isn't any sunlight coming down though, so there is probably an entrance room before one gets to the roof itself.
There are some dried blood marks on the upper steps, and against one of the walls. Guessing by their arrangement, it seems somebody was seriously bleeding when they came down the steps, and leaned down against the wall as they or somebody else bound their wounds.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2006)

Damien steps closer to the steps to look at the dried blood stains and staircase with the light of the torch while smiling. _"Hm. Since I doubt there was a rook nest up there a hundred years ago when the towers were above water, I'd guess these bloodstains are from a more recent explorer like us, though they could still be decades old I suppose. It would seem this place has indeed been pilfered before, though it makes me wonder why all the doors were closed after the adventurers passed through."_ The young sage shrugs and smiles. _"Anyone care to take a peek up top or should we simply head down?"_


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 16, 2006)

"I think it's best if we head straight down. Those blood rooks will probably be very aggressive if someone comes too close to their nest." 
Subotai looks around the room and doesn't seem very pleased.

_I hope the other rooms aren't this empty. It would be a shame if we left empty handed and wasted time on nothing._


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2006)

Damien's face spreads into a lighthearted grin. _"That may be true. But what's also true is that corvids like rooks, magpies, jackdaws, crows and ravens have been known to collect and hoard shiny trinkets in their nests."_ The young sage shrugs sheepishly. _"Maybe these blood rooks have the same instincts as their cousins. Maybe they and their ancestors have been pilfering treasure from the towers for many of their generations. If so it might be worth a brief look up top. Then again, there may be nothing but trouble up there." Damien raises his eyebrows in a silent question to his companions._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 16, 2006)

Grendel shakes his head.  "I think it's a question of opportunity and risk — we stand a much greater potential yield the deeper we go into the tower.  Is the potential trouble with the blood rooks worth a few baubles?  If this tower is truly empty, we can take a look on our way out."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2006)

Damien blinks curiously at Grendel's eloquence and then walks to the top of the stairs to illuminate the flight with his torch. "Very well. Down it is then." The young sage waits a moment for the pointman to lead the way down before following with the light.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2006)

Following the short debate, upon which Ghuntomas stayed out of, he leads the group down the stairs.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2006)

Descending the stairs, you are greeted by the faint scent of decayed flesh. At the feet of the stairs lay two skeletal corpses. Both are the size of a small dog, though they show rat-like features mixed with bony protrusions. They are both also in quite unnatural poses, looking like they had been thrown down the stairs; whether the fall is the reason for their death is impossible to tell, however.
Damien and Ghuntomas believe these are the remains of creatures called dire rats, over-grown and more ferocious versions of a regular rat.

The room itself is possibly the crampiest you've entered so far, though much of the space is taken by two staircases; the one you descended through and another that goes lower still. There's only one door in the room, and it shows some signs of being hacked at with a bladed weapon, and the bottom left corner looks it's been gnawed away, leaving an opening about a foot in diameter.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 20, 2006)

Damien nods knowingly to Ghuntomas and simply offers: _"More enlarged vermin... Hm."_ The young sage kneels down next to the carcasses and draws the torch closer to examine the remains; attempting to determine whether they've been gnawed on or if their flesh simply decayed and disintegrated through time and to look for cut marks or fractures that may reveal what killed them (Search +9).

Looking back up the stairs at the rest of his companions, Damien motions to the gap-toothed sailor. _"Grendel, how about you come over here and keep an eye on the stairs down."_ The seemingly unarmed young sage looks grateful to have his companions flanking him as he turns his attention towards the closed door. Already on his knees, Damien brings his head and torch down to the floor so as to be able to pear through the hole in the door from across the landing. If the hole seems unobstructed, he'll move closer and even push the torch through carefully to get a better look beyond while listening for noise (Spot & Listen +4).


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 21, 2006)

Subotai is the last to descend the stairs and stops at the bottom. He examines the two corpses before turning to Damien: "Enlarged Vermin? I have heard of giant rats and the like before but I have never seen them with my own eyes."

He waits until Damien has finished examining the hole in the door and what further course of action he recommends.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2006)

It looks like something might've indeed gnawed at the corpses, though it's hard to tell. Judging from the pieces of flesh left, the creatures couldn't have been dead long enough to have decayed this far even in the damp air, so something else removing the flesh seems likely. When that has happened is anyone's best guess.

On the floor, Damien takes a look through the one-foot-opening. Careful to not burn himself with the torch, he manages to peek into the room. From what he can see, the room would look like a study of some sort.
The only things he can hear are the sounds made by his companions, and the crackling of the burning torch.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 22, 2006)

Damien picks up a cracked animal skull from amidst the pile on the ground before him. Bits of dried cartilage and flesh tying it to the skeleton's spine threatens to drag the whole carcass across the floor until the young sage twists it sharply clockwise and tears it free. Damien first holds the skull up to the light to take a closer look before half turning and offering it to Subotai. _"And now you have. Take a look; some of the thicker tendons are still pliable so these remains can't be more than a few weeks old at the most. There's little soft flesh left though so clearly something, or many little somethings have picked the bones clean. They couldn't have been very big though since they probably would have scattered the bones or dragged the carcasses off while eating, which doesn't seem to be the case. My guess is some other small vermin, though possibly also enlarged and dangerous; perhaps other giant rats."_

The young sage next hunkers down next to the hole in the door and peers into the room beyond. The only tell-tale indication of his excitement is a soft gasp and a barely noticeable tremor which runs down his spine. Damien does his best to remain calm at the sight of what appears to be one of the ancient Masters' libraries. Knowing how many decades had passed since the room was last occupied by a Master however, along with the knowledge that it had possibly been pilfered long ago or that its contents could have been spoiled by the sea air and giant vermin nesting in the tower helped the young sage regain his composure. Pulling the torch out carefully through the hole, Damien takes a closer look at the door itself, looking to see if its appears locked or somehow warded (Search +9) before standing once more and offering his impressions of the room. _"It appears to be some kind of study. Though I can't tell if its contents are intact, there doesn't appear to be anything living moving around inside. Still, something gnawed through the door and on these bones so I'd say we should prepare ourselves to encounter some live vermin in case there's a nest in there somewhere. Also, whoever brings up the rear should stay back to keep an eye on the two flights of stairs out here."_ Motioning towards the door, the young sage inquires of the group: _"Gentlemen, shall we?"_


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 22, 2006)

Bendis, not feelinf too cramped in the smaller room, speaks up, "Sure, let's go in."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 22, 2006)

Grendel, standing by the stairs, alert and watchful, nods and then moves to the front, right behind whoever opens the door.  "I'm probably more useful in the front of the group," he explains.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 22, 2006)

"I will stay in this room and watch the stairs, though I will of course assist you should the need arise."

Subotai takes a look down the stairs and then directs his attention to the door the group is about to open his bow and arrow still in hand.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 25, 2006)

Damien's inspection reveals that the door is stuck. It doesn't seem like it would be caused, at least fully, by the bloating of wood caused by the dampness, so it would mean then that it's been barred from the other side. The blade marks you noticed earlier on the door are a clear sign that at least somebody has been to the door after its barring, but most likely didn't get through.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2006)

Pushing against the door with his shoulder to no avail, the young sage concludes simply: _"Hm. Seems bared. That won't do."_

OOC: Assuming the door is bared from the opposite side at waist level with a slide-bar of some sort, wouldn't it be possible to simply lie on the ground on one's back, stick an arm through the hole, reach up and slide the bar aside? If so, Damien will try that. If not, can someone conceivably squeeze through the hole to open the door from the other side? Perhaps Bendis? What might be the escape artist skill check DC for such a feat?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2006)

"Grendel, we might need your help on this one. Unless you think you could get through that hole Bendis?" answers Ghuntomas.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 26, 2006)

Grendel nods in reply to Ghuntomas.  "I was thinking that I might be able to help, but let's see if Bendis can do the job.  No sense in breaking anything that doesn't need to be broken."


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 26, 2006)

"All right, I'll see what I can do"

Bendis sheaths his swords and lies on his belly, first trying to see what is on the other side of the door, looking through the hole.  Then, if he judges that there is a small chance he can wiggle through the whole, he makes the attempt.

OOC: [sblock]Escape Artist +4[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 26, 2006)

_Seeing as how the hole isn't quite large enough for Bendis to just crawl through, but is clearly larger than his head, I'd say the DC is a lowered 25, which is -barely- reachable for him (I noticed that all of Bendis's skills are calculated with a +4 Dex modifier despite a Dex of 20). He can take 20 (taking 1 minute, or 20 move actions), or try to roll.
Anybody else in the group isn't able to crawl through, seeing as how the DC is 30 which is unreachable for them even if two people were helping by pushing them.

Edit - Note to self: don't open the "post reply" window an hour before making a post._


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 27, 2006)

"Dammit, my armor is getting snagged on the door.  Let me take it off and try again."

Bendis removes his armor and barely fits through the hole.  

"Let's see, what's over here?"

OOC: [sblock]It is figured at +4 because I have a +5 dex and a -1 Armor check penalty.[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 27, 2006)

Subotai continues to watch the stairs leading down while occasionally glancing over to Bendis' and the others.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 27, 2006)

Damien gathers together the small man's armor while he begins shimmying through the hole. Once Bendis has managed to squeeze his head, arms and shoulders through the young sage tries to help by kneeling, grabbing ahold of the man's lower legs and pushing his body through the rest of the way while ensuring that none of his clothes or equipment snag (aid another, escape artist +2). Once Bendis has cleared the hole, Damien will once again carefully slide the torch through to provide the man some light to see by. _"Be wary Bendis."_[sblock=OOC]Was there some reason Damien couldn't reach the slide bar through the hole?[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 29, 2006)

The torch in the same room as him, Benis takes a look around the semi-circular room. The light of the torch touches on three wooden tables, each with three leather chairs, that have suffered badly from the damp air, around them. A couple of rugs that look like they might have been thick and luxurious in their time are on the floor, though now they are faded and badly torn, as if somebody had taken a go at them with a rusty dagger.
The walls are adourned by faded tapestries portraying magnificent cities with wondrous occupants and spectacular scenes of magic. The tapestries haven't suffered from the dagger-wielder, but it looks like they have suffered much worse from the sea air and might be completely torn by a a moderate wind, much less moving them.

The wooden bar on the door doesn't move smoothly due to the bloating of the wood and the rusting of the iron frame holding it in place, and its height isn't exactly optimal for one of your size. Still, it opens without too much trouble with a good push.

[sblock=Anatomy for (escape) artists 101]
An adult human body is about 8 times its head in total height. The crotch is located at about the height of 4 head-lenghts, while the waist is at about 5 head-lengths.
The length of a human arm is about 3.5 head-legths from the top of the shoulder to the tip of the middle finger when the arm is stretched straight.
To reach, while laying on your back, the waist of somebody 6ft. tall then, you'd need to be about 8ft. and 7in. tall yourself (or have hands reaching below your knees while standing straight if you are 6ft. tall yourself). Being able to move something like a bar on a door in such a position would require a few more inches of height and/or immense finger muscles.
End of lesson.

Sorry, forgot a shorter version of that from the last post, so you're all getting the long-winded version as a consolation.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 29, 2006)

Once Damien hears the slide bar being pulled aside, he carefully withdraws the torch through the hole, picks up the bundle of armor and stands once more. The young sage casually walks through the doorway once it's opened and offers the diminutive man back his armor with a nod and a smile. _"Well done Bendis."_

With torch held high Damien looks around the meager furnishings left in the room while trying to hide his disappointment at the apparent lack of ancient tomes. _"Hm. Doesn't appear to be very much left. I suppose it's worth a closer look though."_ The young sage begins carefully pulling the tapestries away from the walls to peer behind them and kicking the carpets aside to look beneath them for hidden spaces (Search +9, taking 20 throughout the room).[Sblock=OOC]I grasp the intricacies of anatomy. You're forgetting that the hole Damien was reaching through was a foot across itself. If he were to lie flat on the ground it might be hard to reach, but simply leaning upwards to the extend the hole would allow would have raised his arm an extra foot. If the slide bar was at waist level for a 6 foot person then it'd be 36 inches from the ground (4 head heights out of 8). Damien, being 6 ft. 1 in. has a reach of almost 32 inches (3.5 head heights out of 8). 32 plus 12 equals 44 inches total; more than enough to firmly grasp the slide bar 3 feet up.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2006)

"Hmm not much sign of treasure. It'll be hard to proove our case if we return empty handed. Here let me give you a hand Damien."  Ghuntomas aids Damien in his search (+2 from aid another )


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 30, 2006)

Grendel stands near the doorway, letting Ghuntomas and Damien search.  "As exciting as you'd hoped, Subotai?"


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 30, 2006)

"Well the rooms up until seem to have been thoroughly plundered. I hope there is more for us on the lower levels."

He nods to the remains of the giant rats. "I just hope there aren't too many of those things down below." He thinks for a moment. "Then again there might be even worse."

He looks down the stairs and grips his bow a little tighter.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 30, 2006)

Bendis brushes himself off and then puts his armor back on.  He then draws his swords and starts inspecting the rugs and tapestries, trying to make out the pictures and designs.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 2, 2006)

Grendel nods.  "If oversized vermin are the worst things we face, I'd say we're doing very well."  He stands at ease, his hand loosely gripping his longsword.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2006)

"With all those stories of treasure seekers who do not come out again, somehow I doubt it will be that easy." adds Ghuntomas.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 3, 2006)

Damien gingerly pulls a tapestry a few inches away from the wall to peer behind it while offering his opinion. _"Well, something killed that giant centipede, left the webs upstairs without their spider and desiccated those rodents of unusual size. It's either plunderers or natives of the tower. I suppose we'll find out which soon enough. Everyone keep sharp."_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2006)

"Too true." replies Ghuntomas curtly as he helps Damien with his search of the room.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 11, 2006)

Subotai continues to peer down the stairs into the darkness, eager to move on as he does not share Damien's interest for the history of these ancient people.

[sblock=OOC]Dalamar where art thou?   [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ghuntomas accidentaly *bumps* into Subotai while searching.


----------

